# first look at gmc denali road bike



## iliketoridebikes

last month i found out that walmart would soon be carrying a new road bike called the gmc denali. at that point i was pretty much pissed because road bikes were the one thing you couldn't get at walmart. so fast forward to today...when the first denali came in for repair. let me just say that this bike is the most poorly engineered POS i have ever seen. i can't believe pacific/huffy/schwinn/roadmaster actually brought this bike to market in its current configuration. to start, it weighs 31 lbs. true, that's lighter than most BSO's but not by much. it has 36-hole wheels....on a flippin road bike!!!!!!! oh wait, there's more. it has some super heavy 'aero profile' rims that require a super long schraeder valve tube. how many shops are carrying long-stem schraeder tubes???? i haven't been in this game too long, but that's something i have NEVER seen. i put in a regular tube and rigged up some kind of extender to get it aired up. speaking of aired up, the tires are rated to a max of 85 psi...yes, on a 'road bike'. oh yes, and of course, both wheels are nutted. no quick releases here, folks. but that doesn't matter anyway, because even if you did want to remove the wheels, you have to deflate the tires, fiddle with the adjuster barrel, or just run your brakes reeeeallll loose. there's no cam or release mechanism for the brakes.
you may or may not have heard about the handlebars...it's almost too much to even get into. i do believe that the handlebars may be a lawsuit waiting to happen. anyway, the bike comes with leechi aero levers, however the 'revo' shifters prevent one from running the brake housing under the tape, so the cables just come right out from under the hoods and outside the bar tape!!! 
let's see what else... oh yeah.. headset..yes it's threaded.
the saddle is a pretty sweet cinelli brand.. oh wait no that's 'cionlli' . almost fooled me there. i have to give them credit for giving the fork a sweet name ... 'aeroralis'. i bet the freakin CEO of pacific/mongoose/next can't even pronounce that. 
in case you are wondering, yes i did ride it, and i thought i was going to die. it is so weird to have grip shifters on a road bike. 
sooo...is there anything good to be said about the bike?
well, the rims appear to be pretty strong, if weight is any indicator of strength...
same goes for the seatpost clamp...it probably weighs 1/2 lb. by itself!! 

so there you have it, my friends...if you see one of these bikes, run far far away. if one shows up to your group ride, get ready to wait for the poor sucker riding it.

<img src ="https://i.walmart.com/i/p/00/01/67/51/52/0001675152706_500X500.jpg">


----------



## The Walrus

What's truly unbelievable about this thing is that, judging by the downtube graphics, there really is a "legitimate" tie-in with GMC--either that, or the perpetrator of this thing is trolling for a lawsuit over trademark infringement.

You neglected to mention the swank kickstand....


----------



## cdmc

Sweet, now I have a bike to park next to my Walmart Orange County Choppers Bike and Honda FS bike.


----------



## ARP

*I own one of those.....*



iliketoridebikes said:


> last month i found out that walmart would soon be carrying a new road bike called the gmc denali. at that point i was pretty much pissed because road bikes were the one thing you couldn't get at walmart. so fast forward to today...when the first denali came in for repair. let me just say that this bike is the most poorly engineered POS i have ever seen. i can't believe pacific/huffy/schwinn/roadmaster actually brought this bike to market in its current configuration. to start, it weighs 31 lbs. true, that's lighter than most BSO's but not by much. it has 36-hole wheels....on a flippin road bike!!!!!!! oh wait, there's more. it has some super heavy 'aero profile' rims that require a super long schraeder valve tube. how many shops are carrying long-stem schraeder tubes???? i haven't been in this game too long, but that's something i have NEVER seen. i put in a regular tube and rigged up some kind of extender to get it aired up. speaking of aired up, the tires are rated to a max of 85 psi...yes, on a 'road bike'. oh yes, and of course, both wheels are nutted. no quick releases here, folks. but that doesn't matter anyway, because even if you did want to remove the wheels, you have to deflate the tires, fiddle with the adjuster barrel, or just run your brakes reeeeallll loose. there's no cam or release mechanism for the brakes.
> you may or may not have heard about the handlebars...it's almost too much to even get into. i do believe that the handlebars may be a lawsuit waiting to happen. anyway, the bike comes with leechi aero levers, however the 'revo' shifters prevent one from running the brake housing under the tape, so the cables just come right out from under the hoods and outside the bar tape!!!
> let's see what else... oh yeah.. headset..yes it's threaded.
> the saddle is a pretty sweet cinelli brand.. oh wait no that's 'cionlli' . almost fooled me there. i have to give them credit for giving the fork a sweet name ... 'aeroralis'. i bet the freakin CEO of pacific/mongoose/next can't even pronounce that.
> in case you are wondering, yes i did ride it, and i thought i was going to die. it is so weird to have grip shifters on a road bike.
> sooo...is there anything good to be said about the bike?
> well, the rims appear to be pretty strong, if weight is any indicator of strength...
> same goes for the seatpost clamp...it probably weighs 1/2 lb. by itself!!
> 
> so there you have it, my friends...if you see one of these bikes, run far far away. if one shows up to your group ride, get ready to wait for the poor sucker riding it.
> 
> <img src ="https://i.walmart.com/i/p/00/01/67/51/52/0001675152706_500X500.jpg">


except it is a circular saw I bought at Lowe's, General Machinery Company. It has a decent motor on it and a red laser sightline. I have used it for a wide variety of home improvement projects.


----------



## RocketDog

*Wow*

$147.77 and it comes in exactly 1 size. I'm speechless. Watch out on the MUTs. It's gonna git ugly.


----------



## MikeBiker

Is the frame titanium for carbon fiber?


----------



## PhotonDon

What's really sad is that the guy who comes in 149th place in the TdF could still kick my ass while riding it.


----------



## Guest

I have many bikes with threaded headsets and many sets of wheels with 36 spokes - and they are for road bikes.

Your right - you haven't been in this for long.


Other than that - ugly bike.


----------



## Buckman

*Ok*

What kind of new bike could the average Walmart shopper purchase at a LBS for $141.00? Are there better quality bikes out there than the GMC for purchase at big boxes for the average bike riding consumer that doesn't want to spend a lot of money on a bike he/she will only use for casual rides? Does the average $141.00 bike buyer spend tons of time asking the "experts" here on RBR what to buy or really care what some of you think about their bike ? A lot of the bikes I rode when I was a kid were "lawsuits waiting to happen", but somehow I made it through my childhood/adolescence relatively unscathed on bikes worth considerably less than $141.00 with a lot worse components. Believe it or not, $141.00 for a bike is a lot of money for some families. One would think that most of the road bikers who frequent these forums would be happy that people are out riding (that's the whole point isn't it?) ANYTHING.

I hate to be the one to say this, but ALMOST ANYONE ABOVE 4 YEARS OF AGE CAN RIDE AND ENJOY RIDING A BIKE AND THEY DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK OF THEIR K MART/WALMART/TARGET BIKES! I've seen WHOLE FAMILIES on these death traps and they all, without exception, LOOKED LIKE THEY WERE ENJOYING THEMSELVES!!. Believe it or not, cycling isn't this cool niche sport that only real cool riders understand. People have been riding (and enjoying) sh!tty bikes for A LONG LONG TIME: LET THEM ENJOY THE RIDE!


----------



## Mayday

*Yep*

[QUOTE Believe it or not, cycling isn't this cool niche sport that only real cool riders understand. People have been riding (and enjoying) sh!tty bikes for A LONG LONG TIME: LET THEM ENJOY THE RIDE![/QUOTE]


I agree that we get to be kind of snobby (well, sometimes *really* snobby) about our gear. If that thing helps get more people involved in cycling, that's great in my book. Hell, my first road bike was a Schwinn Varsity that probably weighed 40 pounds and I loved that clunker. 

On the other hand, I find it kind of ironic that they named it for a giant lumbering SUV. They designed it to at least mimic the looks of a fast road bike. Give it a name that implies something quick and nimble. I'm not a fan of any GM vehicles, but hey, Corvette, Firebird, GTO, whatever.


----------



## Williams700

Buckman said:


> What kind of new bike could the average Walmart shopper purchase at a LBS for $141.00? Are there better quality bikes out there than the GMC for purchase at big boxes for the average bike riding consumer that doesn't want to spend a lot of money on a bike he/she will only use for casual rides? Does the average $141.00 bike buyer spend tons of time asking the "experts" here on RBR what to buy or really care what some of you think about their bike ? A lot of the bikes I rode when I was a kid were "lawsuits waiting to happen", but somehow I made it through my childhood/adolescence relatively unscathed on bikes worth considerably less than $141.00 with a lot worse components. Believe it or not, $141.00 for a bike is a lot of money for some families. One would think that most of the road bikers who frequent these forums would be happy that people are out riding (that's the whole point isn't it?) ANYTHING.
> 
> I hate to be the one to say this, but ALMOST ANYONE ABOVE 4 YEARS OF AGE CAN RIDE AND ENJOY RIDING A BIKE AND THEY DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK OF THEIR K MART/WALMART/TARGET BIKES! I've seen WHOLE FAMILIES on these death traps and they all, without exception, LOOKED LIKE THEY WERE ENJOYING THEMSELVES!!. Believe it or not, cycling isn't this cool niche sport that only real cool riders understand. People have been riding (and enjoying) sh!tty bikes for A LONG LONG TIME: LET THEM ENJOY THE RIDE!


I second this opinion. If you're family typically shops at Walmart and you shop by what's on sale, you probably have bigger issues to worry about than why your road bike weighs 31lbs. Us cyclists are really snobby about what we ride these days and everything costs an arm and leg. I stopped motorcycling to start roadbiking and I was shocked at first how much these bikes cost! There were quite a few road bikes that cost a lot more than my last Ducati 748S. 

I grew up on cheap Toys R Us bikes. I thought I was pretty spoiled when my first bike was a Giant. My second bike I bought from Toys R Us and was a Huffy. I was too young to know about the "name" of things.

You guys should be glad that more people WANT to get into cycling. Just realize that not most families in the U.S. don't have thousands of dollars to blow on a bicycle. Most of them use that money for more pertinent things like, paying the rent or just getting by on food. We are priveleged to have the money to share the bikes we share on this forum an when you see a GMC Walmart roadbike pull next to you at a stoplight next time, don't smirk and look down on them. Be glad that they at least are making the effort to want to get into the sport.


----------



## kingfurby

As much as I hate to agree with iliketoridebikes, it shouldn't be legal to sell bikes that are so grossly misadjusted. Bicycle mechanics deserve a little more respect and status for the job they do. The work they do is every bit as important as the "procedures" auto mechanics perform. The people whose lives depend on a properly functioning bike in rush hour traffic and on rocky trails with severe drop-offs should be willing to pay as much for their safety as when they drive their cars to work.

There should be a law that bikes should be assembled by certified mechanics. If that cuts into the bottom line of "disposable" bikes and makes them less popular, so be it. How many new cars are available at 10 percent of the average new car price? None, because cars have to actually meet safety and assembly standards. Bikes are not toys, they are genuine transportation devices, even the ones children use if they happen to leave the backyard.

Environmental message  : we need to stop throwing all of these garbage bikes into landfills and realize that a bike is a durable commodity. It is well worth a few hundred extra dollars to be able to maintain a properly functioning bike for several years. 

And by the way, 36 spokes laced to 27mm tall rims with Schraeder valve drilling, WTF. This has to be the first wheelset ever made to include those feature together.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I heard the frame is made in the same plant as the Motobecane and Fuji so it has to be as good, right????


----------



## MikeBiker

From the Walmart web site, here are the bikes features:


57 cm Aluminum frame is strong, responsive and light
Features Shimano 21-speed drive train
Revo Twist Shifters for easier gear control
High-profile alloy racing rims for added strength and aerodynamics
Alloy braking system and 700c high-pressure tires 
 Manufacturer Kent International Inc
Age Range 10 and up

Just like Lance's TDF bike, it too has Shimano components. And since you have to be at least 10 years old to ride it, it is not a toy.


----------



## MikeBiker

Being the curious kind, I looked up Kent bikes on google and found this as the only relevent tidbit



> n cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), Lida Bicycle Co. Ltd., of China, is recalling about 2,400 men's bicycles. The frames of these bicycles can break apart, causing the rider to fall and suffer injuries.
> 
> Lida Bicycle and the bicycle distributor, Kent International Inc., of Parsippany, N.J., have received four reports of the frames of these bicycles breaking. Two riders suffered minor contusions and abrasions. The other two riders were not injured.


----------



## jd3

*The handlebars will be the reason for lawsuits.*

My lbs let me read his industry mag about this bike. The GMC uses twist shifters because Wal-Mart would not pay the extra $40.00 it would have cost to use STI. So, the problem is how do you put twist shifters on typical road bike handlebars. The GMC has handlebars that come in 2 pcs. The shifters are slid on from the center and then the bars are bonded together in the center. I don’t think I want to be riding down the road on handlebars that are glued together by some Wal-Mart bike assembler. I know several people who have had major problems with Wal-Mart bikes. Bikes less than 6 months old that they had become so frustrated with that they just gave up on them. Yes it’s a fine idea to offer an entry-level bike to those that cannot afford the high zoot stuff. But if the net result is to turn people away from the road, what good did it do.


----------



## mtbykr

*Is it me?*

Is it just me, or does the logo look like BMC---wonder if it's meant that way


----------



## omniviper

WOoHOOO! i found my beater bike! can i get any ricier with the awesome decals and the pseudo aero wheels as well?


----------



## galanz

Denali eh? At least they chose an appropriate namesake....

Now you can call me a snob or whatever, but bikes like these are the reason most people don't ride bikes. Low quality, poorly designed, heavy and dangerous. Seriously how much fun could even a five mile ride be on something like this?


----------



## lemonlime

Williams700 said:


> ...There were quite a few road bikes that cost a lot more than my last Ducati 748S...


Did you buy your Duc used or a wadded up race bike? I don't believe there are "quite a few" bikes costing more than a 748S. I'm sure there's one or two out there, but not a lot.


----------



## PeatD

*Five miles is a lot on that thing. Snobbish? No.*



galanz said:


> Denali eh? At least they chose an appropriate namesake....
> 
> Now you can call me a snob or whatever, but bikes like these are the reason most people don't ride bikes. Low quality, poorly designed, heavy and dangerous. Seriously how much fun could even a five mile ride be on something like this?



Exactly. It isn't snobbish to turn your nose up at a bike that is essentially unrideable--a low end bike should at least be enjoyable for a first timer, maybe even mimic the characteristics of the nicer stuff (STI?), and only then will it serve its purpose. Otherwise, a newbie will ride that one bike and think we all have to put up with grip shifts, etc, and write off cycling as torture, without a "fair trial".

I just wish Walmart and other such companies would offer practical bikes designed for their intended purposes--I doubt many buyers of Walmart brand mountain bikes really intend to use the super-deep treads or full suspension? The high-profile rims on this road bike is another perfect example.


----------



## wim

*More from Kent.*



> _What's truly unbelievable about this thing is that, judging by the downtube graphics, there really is a "legitimate" tie-in with GMC--either that, or the perpetrator of this thing is trolling for a lawsuit over trademark infringement._


Another GM bike.

http://www.cadillacbicycles.com/




.


----------



## filtersweep

I noticed Target was selling a $99 road bike... and I think the deraileur was plastic. It had shifters at the stem... not even downtube.


----------



## CFBlue

That Cadillac bike appears to have STI 9 Spd of some level, maybe Ultegra and decent Shimano wheels. Not all that bad for under $1700 haha. 

K


----------



## cdmc

I've stated it before, but the mass market merchants are stuck in quandry. On the hand people would like a cheap, decent quality bike, on the other, they simply don't sell. The majority of people buy on "specs" and if you can get a bike that has 27 gears for $150 instead of 18, it must be better. Same goes for the "mountain bikes" sold at mass market retailers. If front suspension is good, full must be better. They don't think for a second that something has to give as you add more features to that $100-150 bike. 

Realistically, big box retailers could sell a quality $150 single speed cromolly framed road bike and/or rigid single speed MTB. They could probably even squeeze in a 3 or 5 speed internal hub for that price. The problem is that nobody will buy them.


----------



## A4B45200

*Here's the full spec on the Escalade roadie*



IUbike said:


> That Cadillac bike appears to have STI 9 Spd of some level, maybe Ultegra and decent Shimano wheels. Not all that bad for under $1700 haha.
> 
> K


Looks to be a carbon bike w/ 105s:

http://www.cadillacbicycles.com/pdf/specs.pdf


----------



## ravenmore

Dave Hickey said:


> I heard the frame is made in the same plant as the Motobecane and Fuji so it has to be as good, right????


Hey! I resemble that remark.......


----------



## jmoryl

Not to defend the Denali or Wal-Mart, but the quality and technology on this bike may be better than the road bikes that were sold in big box stores back in the '70s and '80s. I'm saying this from the perspective of someone who had to fix up some of these beasties whe they were brought into our shop after being purchased by clueless owners. 

Most often they had an absolutely awful steel frame made in the US by the likes of Huffy, Murray or Columbia - heavy, made from seamed tubing that was arc-welded together from sheetmetal with dropouts held in place by squishing the stays and spotwelding. Most of the components were total crap, and steel too - remember Ashtabula one-piece cranks, Wald stems, etc.? And very heavy chrome plated rims with crude welds along the braking surfaces, zinc plated steel hubs with stamped races, no quick releases? Maybe the best part would be the shifting components from Japan, which would work well provided they weren't all screwed up by the assembler....


----------



## iliketoridebikes

*smart guy*



cdmc said:


> I've stated it before, but the mass market merchants are stuck in quandry. On the hand people would like a cheap, decent quality bike, on the other, they simply don't sell. The majority of people buy on "specs" and if you can get a bike that has 27 gears for $150 instead of 18, it must be better. Same goes for the "mountain bikes" sold at mass market retailers. If front suspension is good, full must be better. They don't think for a second that something has to give as you add more features to that $100-150 bike.
> 
> Realistically, big box retailers could sell a quality $150 single speed cromolly framed road bike and/or rigid single speed MTB. They could probably even squeeze in a 3 or 5 speed internal hub for that price. The problem is that nobody will buy them.


that's one of the smartest things i've read in a while on any message board.
but you do have to wonder....if they dressed up those single speed bikes with a bunch of shiny tackle and put impressive words all over the bike like 'aluminum' and 'cantilever' and 'shimano' ....maybe they would sell?? it seems like a lot of the buyers of those bikes are going for the look as much as anything else.


----------



## denwengineer

*I like it!*

Here is the thing guys I am a new rider less than 3 months I ride hard six days a week for 6 miles a day. I was riding a hand-me-down road bike from prolly the 80's its a schwinn (prolly spelled wrong). I got the GMC about 2 weeks ago and I love it compared the the old bike! Yes of course I would love to be able to by a real good $500 + bike but I cann't afford that and I'm not sure that this is a sport that I will enjoy enough to be making that kind of investment on. Yes I am new I wouldn't now the difference between a good bike and a bad bike, I don't now all the bike parts or how to fix anything, I LIKE TO RIDE FAST AND HARD TO GET A GOOD WORK OUT NOT TO BEAT LANCE HEAD TO HEAD! Yea it might not be the safest bike but if it will last me a year or so until I'm sure this is a sport that I will be involved in for years to come then it will serve its purpose; until I can afford somthing that is nicer and more expensive. Of course I realize for you guys that have these great bikes and have been riding them for years this bike is prolly a hunk of junk but for me a newbie it does more than its job! If you guys think I nuts let me now but this bike is the reason that I am getting involved in this sport, and the reason that I will continue to ride hard.........hey I'm even thinking about getting involved in some local races.


----------



## Williams700

denwengineer said:


> Here is the thing guys I am a new rider less than 3 months I ride hard six days a week for 6 miles a day. I was riding a hand-me-down road bike from prolly the 80's its a schwinn (prolly spelled wrong). I got the GMC about 2 weeks ago and I love it compared the the old bike! Yes of course I would love to be able to by a real good $500 + bike but I cann't afford that and I'm not sure that this is a sport that I will enjoy enough to be making that kind of investment on. Yes I am new I wouldn't now the difference between a good bike and a bad bike, I don't now all the bike parts or how to fix anything, I LIKE TO RIDE FAST AND HARD TO GET A GOOD WORK OUT NOT TO BEAT LANCE HEAD TO HEAD! Yea it might not be the safest bike but if it will last me a year or so until I'm sure this is a sport that I will be involved in for years to come then it will serve its purpose; until I can afford somthing that is nicer and more expensive. Of course I realize for you guys that have these great bikes and have been riding them for years this bike is prolly a hunk of junk but for me a newbie it does more than its job! If you guys think I nuts let me now but this bike is the reason that I am getting involved in this sport, and the reason that I will continue to ride hard.........hey I'm even thinking about getting involved in some local races.



Hey that's right attitude to go into cycling with! You don't need to fall into the trend and be too snobbsh with your thousand dollar bike. What's important here is the appreciation for the sport and people often overlook that by getting too caught up in what's new and what's hot.


----------



## cdmc

denwengineer said:


> Of course I realize for you guys that have these great bikes and have been riding them for years this bike is prolly a hunk of junk but for me a newbie it does more than its job! If you guys think I nuts let me now but this bike is the reason that I am getting involved in this sport, and the reason that I will continue to ride hard.........hey I'm even thinking about getting involved in some local races.


In the end it doesn't matter what you ride, as long as you enjoying it. Don't lose sight of that. The fact that you are happy with what you are riding is great, there are many guys who have $3000 bikes that aren't happy with them. My suggestion is to go ride and leave the board before you get sucked into the upgrade syndrome.


----------



## ARP

*I know one of those guys...*



cdmc said:


> In the end it doesn't matter what you ride, as long as you enjoying it. Don't lose sight of that. The fact that you are happy with what you are riding is great, there are many guys who have $3000 bikes that aren't happy with them. My suggestion is to go ride and leave the board before you get sucked into the upgrade syndrome.


Trek everything, Ks, team kit, etc. Rides about 50 miles a week if that, then goes out and tries to hammer 200 in 2 days with the racer crowd. Is so wiped out after day 1 and begging for drugs to ease his pain, too wiped out to walk across a parking lot to buy them. Then stands there saying why do I do this i really have no joy in doing this at all. Really his problem is lack of training and big ego, refuses to ride within his means and is miserable at the end of the day as a result.


----------



## Ceril

Just to let everyone know, I posted a lengthy review of this bike on the topic titled "Now I know the Lance Effect has happened". Keep in mind I'm not a newbie to cycling at all, I just happen to ride mountain bikes in trail Tri's. Also, regarding the handlebars, I took them apart for fun and they are very sturdy, regarding what I have seen.


----------



## collectorvelo

*are you joking?*



kingfurby said:


> As much as I hate to agree with iliketoridebikes, it shouldn't be legal to sell bikes that are so grossly misadjusted. Bicycle mechanics deserve a little more respect and status for the job they do. The work they do is every bit as important as the "procedures" auto mechanics perform. The people whose lives depend on a properly functioning bike in rush hour traffic and on rocky trails with severe drop-offs should be willing to pay as much for their safety as when they drive their cars to work.
> 
> There should be a law that bikes should be assembled by certified mechanics. If that cuts into the bottom line of "disposable" bikes and makes them less popular, so be it. How many new cars are available at 10 percent of the average new car price? None, because cars have to actually meet safety and assembly standards. Bikes are not toys, they are genuine transportation devices, even the ones children use if they happen to leave the backyard.
> 
> Environmental message  : we need to stop throwing all of these garbage bikes into landfills and realize that a bike is a durable commodity. It is well worth a few hundred extra dollars to be able to maintain a properly functioning bike for several years.
> 
> And by the way, 36 spokes laced to 27mm tall rims with Schraeder valve drilling, WTF. This has to be the first wheelset ever made to include those feature together.


you want a NEW LAW?
just what we need - more laws


----------



## fmw

I have a $150 tandem. I bought it to see if it would make sense to ride it with my wife before getting a serious one. It weighs about 50 lbs. Oddly enough, it is perfectly rideable. I discovered quickly that my wife didn't understand that she was a stoker. She thought she was a passenger. So pedalling a 50 lb. bike with a 115 lb. woman on the back makes for some serious exercise. I don't think I'm going to splurge for a Litespeed tandem but the cheapo works fine and we ride it (slowly) once per week or so. My wife finds riding it refreshing and I find it grueling.

I'm not recommending you go get a $150 tandem. I'm just saying that it is actually a pretty good value for what it is.


----------



## collectorvelo

*actually Cannondale and Scott*



Dave Hickey said:


> I heard the frame is made in the same plant as the Motobecane and Fuji so it has to be as good, right????



Actually I think you will find that the WalMart road bike is made in the same country where Cannondale and Scott have their top end frames made -- Red China

If source is important or you prefer Taiwan over China as some do -- it is easy to ask the manufacturer before you buy - where is the bike made? where is the frame made?

wal-mart has become a company that is almost totally linked to supporting China -- which speaks to their attitude about the social system in China - question is have Cannondale and Scott joined in


----------



## ratatouille

Just bought this bike. I did research into entry level bikes. This is a decent bike for the price. It's smooth on the road, it's geared for hills, it works beautifully for commuting and short workouts. It's not a bike to travel across country or ride in the tour de france.

Do other cyclists look down on it? judging from the posts on this thread I would say yes. That's ok, I prefer to spend my money on other things like travelling, etc.

I truly enjoy riding it.

Now, I do know a bit about riding and what to expect from buying a bike from a store like Walmart. First thing I did after getting it home was basically take the manual and rebuild the bike to the torque specs and adjust the brakes and shifters and derrailleurs, etc.
The only thing I upgraded right off the bat were the brake pads. 

Now, for a modest investment ($25) on ebay I was able to change the handlebars and shifters to higher end parts and have new brakes on the shopping list.

This bike now does a wonderful job. It's not high end by any means, but it doesn't need to be. I won't be wasting my life training for the tour de france by any means.

My biking is for commuting and recreation and this bike fits my needs perfectly. Will it fall apart eventually? probably. but I won't complain for the price and the use I've got out of it.


----------



## MCF

What is this 'Walmart' people keep referring to...is it a place to buy stuff for walls, and if so, why are they selling bikes?


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Typical. . .*

No wonder the "big 2.8" are going under (stealing our tax dollars too). American cars suck, so why should the bikes be any different?


----------



## Nimitz

how do you safely shift and keep your hands on the hoods if the shifters are at the stem of the bar? I'm confused.

Chad


----------



## tonytourist

It is appalling that GM would let their name be put on such a pile of crap. I guess that shows how hard up they are?


----------



## bwhite_4

I saw a kid (someone under 20) riding a road bike with grip shifters and it may have been one of these (the GMC maybe). He was wearing lycra shorts, but a non-cycling spandex shirt. He was riding about 22mph into the wind. Most recreational riders in this area can't ride 18mph into the wind.


----------



## function

Nimitz said:


> how do you safely shift and keep your hands on the hoods if the shifters are at the stem of the bar? I'm confused.
> 
> Chad


The same way people shifted pre STI/ergo with downtube shifters.


----------



## kykr13

ratatouille said:


> I truly enjoy riding it


What else really matters? Sounds like you know what you're doing with a wrench and know what the potential problems are and from the sounds of it, it might be a good idea to find the tubes you need online (long stem?) and buy a half dozen of them. Ride it and enjoy it.

Nimitz, same way with down tube and bar end shifters. Years ago, some inexpensive bikes (think Huffy) used something like DT's mounted vertically on the quill stem. I never had a problem with DT's; they seemed easier to reach when they actually were on the down tube than the stem.


----------



## brblue

bwhite_4 said:


> I saw a kid (someone under 20) riding a road bike with grip shifters and it may have been one of these (the GMC maybe). He was wearing lycra shorts, but a non-cycling spandex shirt. He was riding about 22mph into the wind. Most recreational riders in this area can't ride 18mph into the wind.


+1 it's the attitude and the dedication. Most of the material is safe to ride on (ok maybe not bonded bars, but who knows) and that's about all you need - and a comfy saddle  . As we get older and our wallet and demands grow, something gets left behind. And where I live too, it's the lack of attitude that drives people into thinking that performance sports, or just sports is something "out there". 
that said, maybe there are better deals out there for one who wishes to start riding - like a used older road bike that'll cost about half of the 141$


----------



## Dave_M

I suppose I can provide a unique prospective, since I have actually owned this bike for about 1.5 years. I wasn't sure if I would enjoy road biking, so I opted for an entry-level ride which has some necessary features (21 speed mostly). I'm using the bike in it's stock condition (except for some eggbeater pedals). I've been off on many 40-50 mile rides. It's heavy, and so I tell myself it's just extra training weight. I drive it pretty hard averaging around 17mph on very hilly routes. The brakes are loud and the chain skips a tooth now and then under the serious pressure I place on it. I have to adjust the thing more than normal. But it works! I'm not dead or seriously injured. In fact I think I rather excel at road biking. My fitness level from running gives me an edge over most bikers - even with my heavy, clunky, WalMart special. So it just may be that your first look at one of these bikes may be with me on it as I pass right by you.


----------



## lalahsghost

sounds like me when I bought my EBAY $200 dawes bike (they're $250 now!!!). It served me for two years, and will still serve me for another five or so after this. I have bought a fancy new bike, but the parts on my old bike are so (heavy) reliable that I doubt it will ever bust apart with good care.


----------



## DrSmile

I'm fine with people buying these bikes... caveat emptor as they say. Just don't ride it anywhere near me, I don't want to have the image of a crumpled mess of a broken body burned into my brain after the thing breaks apart and tosses you over the bars.


----------



## FatTireFred

Dave_M said:


> I suppose I can provide a unique prospective, since I have actually owned this bike for about 1.5 years. I wasn't sure if I would enjoy road biking, so I opted for an entry-level ride which has some necessary features (21 speed mostly). I'm using the bike in it's stock condition (except for some eggbeater pedals). I've been off on many 40-50 mile rides. It's heavy, and so I tell myself it's just extra training weight. I drive it pretty hard averaging around 17mph on very hilly routes. The brakes are loud and the chain skips a tooth now and then under the serious pressure I place on it. I have to adjust the thing more than normal. But it works! I'm not dead or seriously injured. In fact I think I rather excel at road biking. My fitness level from running gives me an edge over most bikers - even with my heavy, clunky, WalMart special. So it just may be that your first look at one of these bikes may be with me on it as I pass right by you.




awesome post! :thumbsup:


----------



## rdolson

To Dave M....

I can safely say I have, in the last 20 years of road riding I NEVER had anyone pass me on a Walmart quality bike. I would think that even with your "Superior Runner's Fitness" you would not be keeping up with me, and I would warn you that on certain descents, you would be safer not trying to follow me at the speeds I am riding at, your bicycle would NOT be safe at the 50+ mph speeds I hit.

That being said, I applaud your prudence in putting your toe in the water of road cycling. With the time you have spent on your bike, the move to a better peice of equipment will be an eye opener for you. Sort of like running for 1.5 years in a pair of Converse Chuck Taylor All Stars, and then getting a nice pair of New Balance running shoes.


----------



## Dave_M

It's pretty funny really. I'm not an elite anything - runner or cyclist, nor will I ever be, but I pass a lot of fit people on some really great bikes. Reading some of these posts just made me chuckle at the elitest mindset which exists in some people. I've ridden some great bikes - my friends are always offering them to me. And there is a BIG difference as rdolson said. But you don't have to have that GREAT bike to get out and enjoy the freedom and fitness which biking offers. You need will! It's probably not me, but, rdolson, there is probably someone out there on this great planet who could take my bike and show you a thing or two.


----------



## Camilo

rdolson said:


> To Dave M....
> 
> I can safely say I have, in the last 20 years of road riding I NEVER had anyone pass me on a Walmart quality bike. ...


I have. And I've been riding since the early 70s and I ride about 100 -150 miles/week in the summer and am fit enough to XC ski a 50K'er or two every spring. But I'm in my mid-50s and not naturally gifted for endurance sports at all. I work really hard to be a back-of-the-packer skiing and have never even considered bike "racing".

I've also experienced people playing beater guitars sounding 1000X better than me playing my handmade acoustic.


----------



## J24

I vote for a match race between Dave M and rdolson, anyone else?


----------



## mugsy0925

*advice*

well I was excited when I found this bike on line but after reading all of the negative reviews I am sonewhat hesitant....it is not from Walmart and seems to be better equipped but I am feeling hesitant....can anyone check this out for me and let meknow what you think:

http://www.abikestore.com/Merchant2...=denali-limited&Category_Code=&Store_Code=abs

I am not crazy about the colors but that isnt all that important anyway....

I rode a trek 1000 for many years however got some bad advice and it was too small for me and I experienced a lot of back, neck and sholder pain....I was logging about 100 miles per week. I sold it and purchased a specialized sirrus WSD, flat bars wich I use mostly for touring...great bike, minimal to no pain. I also have a diamond back mountain bike which I love. I am looking for a road bike to cover distance and log miles...I am not entering any races and dont want to spend tons of money for the status of a name. I just want a good bike that feels good and serves its purpose.....any adivce out there?


----------



## Arginine

You'll get a better bike if you shop the used market.


----------



## mugsy0925

why is that? I have been shopping for a used bike forever....


----------



## Arginine

> why is that? I have been shopping for a used bike forever....


 Hmmm, what's going on? Are you having trouble finding the right size in a used bike, or just not finding what you want at a given price point? Maybe some more details on exactly what you are looking for would be useful. To answer your question; a used bike is often a good option because you can avoid the initial depreciation of a new bike and get better components at a given price. Obviously that's not much use if you can't find what you are looking for, though.


----------



## j-dogg

Check the used market, you never know what may turn up, like oh say a free 84' Ciocc Designer  

On a more serious note, I have a Mongoose XR250, retails at Wal-Mart for 200 dollars. I built it up with full Deore LX/XT 8-speed and 203mm Avid BB7 disc brakes, and it hits the trails pretty nicely.

I couldn't justify spending $1k+ on something I would use maybe once a month, and since I wasn't doing any crazy drops or jumps on it, it's overkill for the local trails almost.


----------



## mugsy0925

I live in a very rural area so my options of finding a used bike are quite limited. I have been looking on ebay and raigs list however after paying shipping it isn't worth it....

so here's my next quesiton: should I look into a new lower end entry level bike? I have been researching quite a bit and have come up with the following 2....

anyone care to comment? anything would be greatly appreciated....

http://www.abikestore.com/Merchant2...=denali-limited&Category_Code=&Store_Code=abs

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/miragesport.htm#specs

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Arginine

Well..bikesdirect posts on here all the time, and they seem to have a good reputation concerning customer service and shipping. Also, they should be able to help with making sure you get the correct frame size. I'd go with them.


----------



## mugsy0925

I have seen the BD posts and they are pretty negative....I am going to my LBS today to chat with the owner regarding his thought on my options...I will keep you posted....he only sells trek, specialized, fuji....he may laugh me right out of there!!!


----------



## lancezneighbor

Buy used, you can get a much better bike. I second the race between Dave M and rdolsonrace!


----------



## Arginine

Don't worry about being laughed at, it probably is worth your time to talk to some folks at your lbs.
Good luck with your search, Mugsy, and post a pic of your new bike when you get it!


----------



## mustang1

I understand we should give people who can't afford a rbr approved bike a chance to enjoy cycling, it doesn't matter if the bike is crap as long as it's safe. Someone mentioned (I'm paraphrasing) " handlebars glued by some wallmart guy". I wouldn't want to ride a bike like that.


----------



## slowrider

Last Year, I was bored, and brought a used Denali from a co-worker for 35 dollars. My plan was to do a real world review (See it, Buy it, Ride it). But the bike had issues (The handlebar sat to low, front wheel wobbled, ghost shift like crazy, tires sucks, brakes had no stopping power, small frame that was suppose to be a large frame). 

I hit my spare parts bin for my old riser handlebar, toe clips, and brake levers, then took it to my LBS for new brakes lines and gears adjusted. Which cost me 25 dollars. Those mountain bike shifters came in handy when I switched to the riser handlebar. I had a friend show me how to tune the front wheel. I took off all of those ugly stickers. I brought some 10 dollar Michelin 700x35 tires from Nashbar, Now, it's a hybrid. The ride feels more like my Trek 7500 FX, before I converted it to a singlespeed, then my Trek 1000. 

I have commuter over 600 miles in the current form, and it's not a bad commuter bike. It's heavy, but on days when I do not feel like commuting on my singlespeed bikes, it comes in handy. 

Just because you put road bike handlebars on a bike, does not make it a road bike.


----------



## Lighthouse Cycles

No wonder G M is in trouble


----------



## cat4rider

Oh, jeez, what a bunch of pretentious posers we are...ride it for what it is. Cheap and below entry level. Then get a new one. Not every family can afford to get a 10 year old a 450.00 bike. 
When was the last time any of you rode with a group of beginners? We rode 10 miles at Hotter than Hell with a woman on a comfort bike who was riding the only bike she could afford, because her idiot husband told her she couldn't ride 25 miles on a bike. And she was loving it. It's not about how "cool" you are, it's about pedaling your bike in the sunshine, wind in your face, seeing life from the seat of a bike...


----------



## screamtone

cat4rider said:


> Oh, jeez, what a bunch of pretentious posers we are...ride it for what it is. Cheap and below entry level. Then get a new one. Not every family can afford to get a 10 year old a 450.00 bike.
> When was the last time any of you rode with a group of beginners? We rode 10 miles at Hotter than Hell with a woman on a comfort bike who was riding the only bike she could afford, because her idiot husband told her she couldn't ride 25 miles on a bike. And she was loving it. It's not about how "cool" you are, it's about pedaling your bike in the sunshine, wind in your face, seeing life from the seat of a bike...


Thank you for this post. Riding a bike is fun. I think people forget that sometimes.


----------



## Dave_M

As long as I don't have to go down any of those 50+ mph hills rdolson mentioned. I wouldn't want to create that disturbing image of a "crumpled mess of broken body" in anyone's head as I grind across the pavement  

So if we can keep the hills under 35-40, where I've proven that the bike won't self-destruct, then why not. Sounds like fun.


----------



## mugsy0925

ok...so went to my LBS, shared the specs of the two bikes I was considering with the owner and he said what everyone else says...good deal but you get what you pay for....he had just had a motobecane in for service and said while the components etc... were ok it was a tank....

needless to say I am styaing true to my roots and not wavering from cotinuing my search for a better bike....having owned trek, specialized and diamondback in the past I can't deviate from it....

I test rode a Jamis WSD dolce....sweeeeet bike.....so much for my new furnace!!!!

not sure what I will be getting but I have made the decision to skip the online scene and stick with my local guy....

thanks for all the replies!!!


----------



## soma generation old bike

my friend just bought a roadmaster from walmart and rides about 5 miles a day . she has ridden about 50 to 60 miles and only rides on flat ground her handlebars started coming off today


----------



## miguel266

I have the Trek 1100 and just bought the GMC Denali. The GMC Denali is the best starter road bike out there for the money hands downs. Unless you are earning your livelyhood by roadbiking then you are just a wannabe no matter how much you paid for your bike and your opinion is taken in that context.


----------



## frdfandc

If you read the bottom of the page on Cadillac bikes, they are distributed by Kent Bicycles also.

Cadillac, The Wreath & Crest, all related Emblems and vehicle model body designs are
General Motors Trademarks used under license to Kent International.


----------



## Swish

My gawdddddd....concern for safety does not equal snobbism.

A glued handlebar? 

I'm all for people having a chance at cheap entry into cycling but not at all costs. Safety should be concern nr one.


----------



## AWILSON

I was at wally world the other day and couldn't believe it when I saw the drop bars, and really didn't believe it when I saw the carbon rear, fork blades, wraped handlebars, and the sti shifters.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5585800


----------



## snosaw

ILTRB...Wow...

I saw someone the other day on one of these on the bike path. They were so psyched! Their helmet was about 2 sizes too large. From the look on their face, they were riding the TdF in a mountain stage. It was awesome. Seeing how happy the person was made my day.

ILTRB...It sounds like you are a bike mechanic. I would suggest getting a job at a snobbier bike shop so that you do not have to worry about working on one of these steeds.


----------



## bikesdirect

Dave Hickey said:


> I heard the frame is made in the same plant as the Motobecane and Fuji so it has to be as good, right????



Dave,

I think you did not heard that.

In addition, it is false.

Motobecane, Fuji, Specialized, Canondale, Trek, Felt, Jamis, and many other brands do sure the same frame makers. However, this bike uses a different frame maker. I can not say the frame maker they use is bad; however they are much lower cost than the ones we and other higher priced makers use. {I know the maker, we just do not use them}

I think that many would find it interesting that high grade brands {including those we sell} use aluminum frames that OE for as little as $15 or $18. Seems low to many, I would guess, BUT there are aluminum frames that you can buy for $5 to $8. We use none of these sub $10 frames and I am certain Fuji, Trek, Specialized, etc do not either.

I think, another interesting point to many is that you can always get an aluminum frame for less than 4130 steel frames.


----------



## brblue

AWILSON said:


> I was at wally world the other day and couldn't believe it when I saw the drop bars, and really didn't believe it when I saw the carbon rear, fork blades, wraped handlebars, and the sti shifters.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5585800


bike looks - ok I guess
1 question though - 7 speed sora? that should be NOS from 1998, or 8 speed STI matched to 7 speed cassette ? (which would pretty much work).
Then again, I'd trade the carbon for some better components, and keep the price the same..
anyway looks ok I guess.


----------



## emoney

Ok, here's my 2 cents. There is a problem with the Wal Mart bikes and that's lack of information. In my case, the wife and I decided we needed to find a route to better fitness. We're both over 40 now and gravity and time was taking it's toll. I have very bad ankles and hate running, so we decided biking was the way. Having no other information, we went to our local Wal Mart and bought two bikes. First day, we rode 3 miles together and both wanted to committ hari-kari. Legs burned, lungs hurt, etc. etc. Not to be intitmidated however, we trudged on. By the next weekend, we set out and rode 22 miles together. At mile #16, I was starting to look around for a rope because I was afraid I was going to need to tow my wife home. We are blessed to have a large state park with paved trails where we live, are we miles from nowhere. We found the first covered shelter, and collapsed, hoping to rest enough to make it the final 6 miles home. 
After about 10 minutes at rest, an approximately 75 year old woman coasted up to the shelter, immediately looked at my exhausted wife and said, "Are you ok honey?" And, to make a long story short, explained to us her sojourn into cycling and some of the problems with our current rides. As I listened, some of the old physics lessons started coming back to me and things make sense. Yes, wheels WOULD make a huge difference. If I could put 120 lbs of pressure in my tires, then naturally it would be easier to 'push' down the road. AND, if my bike weighed 10-15 lbs less, again, less resistence, higher & easier travel speed. (All this I was thinking to myself as she spoke to my wife). So, I came home, googled "Road Biking" and bammm!!! I was transported into a world I didn't know existed. WOW, lot's of information out there about a sport that I really didn't know was a sport. Sure, I'd heard of Lance Armstrong, but not much outside his being a cancer survivor and a professional "10 speed rider".
So, again in the interest of brevity (although this is MUCH longer than it should have been), a total of 5 bikes later for the two of us, we are both much, much happier having gone to a LBS, purchased real roadbikes and the gear needed to truly enjoy this sport. We now ride about 70 miles a week and average about 16mph in doing so and are having a great, great time.
The moral of this story? Had it not been for this sweet little old lady, we would have hated this whole thing, dumped our Wal Mart bikes and looked into roller blading I assume. There is a huge, HUGE difference between a 35 lb Wal Mart bike and a 19lb Redline (that we bought my wife for $475.00) in effort, comfort, and ride-ability. There's no way you could call us bike snobs of sort, but we are dead set against purchasing a bike at wal mart...we've been there, done that. Oh, btw, after spending $450 @ wal mart, we can report that we got $200.00 for the two...they were 5 weeks old, however. My friend paid $225.00 for a used Fuji and just sold it after 2 years for $250.00 Enough said.


----------



## Camilo

emoney said:


> ..., the wife and I decided we needed to find a route to better fitness. We're both over 40 now and gravity and time was taking it's toll. I have very bad ankles and hate running, so we decided biking was the way. ...
> 
> First day, we rode 3 miles together and both wanted to committ hari-kari. Legs burned, lungs hurt, etc. etc. Not to be intitmidated however, we trudged on.
> 
> By the next weekend, we set out and rode 22 miles together. At mile #16, ... We found the first covered shelter, and collapsed, hoping to rest enough to make it the final 6 miles home.
> 
> followed by a critique of the bike...
> 
> ...Yes, wheels WOULD make a huge difference. If I could put 120 lbs of pressure in my tires, then naturally it would be easier to 'push' down the road.
> 
> AND, if my bike weighed 10-15 lbs less,
> 
> ...a total of 5 bikes later for the two of us, we are both much, much happier having gone to a LBS, purchased real roadbikes and the gear needed to truly enjoy this sport. We now ride about 70 miles a week and average about 16mph in doing so and are having a great, great time.
> 
> .


Seriously, your problem on that second ride had nothing to do with the bikes. It had everything to do with going on a 22 mile ride after your initial *THREE* mile ride had whupped you. What were you thinking???

Yes, better bikes, that are better fitted are more fun. But that's not why you were miserable at mile 16. You can enjoy a 22 mile ride but only if you're fit enough to enjoy it, and you weren't regardless of the bike you were on.


----------



## emoney

Sorry, thought the whole lack of fitness issue went without saying there. The point to the story about the ride was that we met the more experienced cyclist who shared useful information about road bikes. Going forward, I'll try and be much more detailed and specific.


----------



## miguel266

Swish said:


> My gawdddddd....concern for safety does not equal snobbism.
> 
> A glued handlebar?
> 
> I'm all for people having a chance at cheap entry into cycling but not at all costs. Safety should be concern nr one.


They use load bearing glued reinforcements in architcture and you would be amazed at the amount of glued components you use every day including motors and generators. I don't imagine they are using "WOOD GLUE" for these components and I don't think the GMC Denali's handlebars are held together with wood glue . Maybe we should talk about your touring career and what type of bikes the wannabes ride or should ride for their safety.

I'll let you not when my handlebars fail. Meanwhile you can hold your breath.


----------



## miguel266

Arginine said:


> You'll get a better bike if you shop the used market.


 Wrong!!! Best starter bike out there for the money.


----------



## Swish

miguel266 said:


> They use load bearing glued reinforcements in architcture and you would be amazed at the amount of glued components you use every day including motors and generators. I don't imagine they are using "WOOD GLUE" for these components and I don't think the GMC Denali's handlebars are held together with wood glue . Maybe we should talk about your touring career and what type of bikes the wannabes ride or should ride for their safety.
> 
> I'll let you not when my handlebars fail. Meanwhile you can hold your breath.


What I suggested that people rather buy 300 dollar bike that has passed all safety tests, than a 150 dollar one that doesn't. If this has somehow rattled you..mea culpa.


----------



## Camilo

emoney said:


> Sorry, thought the whole lack of fitness issue went without saying there. The point to the story about the ride was that we met the more experienced cyclist who shared useful information about road bikes. Going forward, I'll try and be much more detailed and specific.


OK, I get it ... sorry. You were not making a comment on the bike holding you back as much as you saying that the problem at Walmart is that there is nobody there to advise you? True enough. On the other hand, most of the employees of my local bike shops speak as if they know something, but they're just spouting truisms, cliches and sales brochures. They're not much more helpful than nothing. But there is a grade higher of stuff there, so any mistakes made are possibly not as critical. I'd bet that the person who advised you on the road knows more than most LBS employees.


----------



## Camilo

Swish said:


> What I suggested that people rather buy 300 dollar bike that has passed all safety tests, than a 150 dollar one that doesn't. If this has somehow rattled you..mea culpa.


A $300 bike might be better than a $150 bike. OK, that's just obvious. The problem is, the second $150 is not a "trowaway" amount for a lot of people and they just can't or wont' spend it, and the whole concept of a bike doesn't have that much value for them. It's worth $150, but not $300. That's perfectly normal and acceptable.


----------



## Twade

*my first bike*

This GMC Denali is my first road bike and only bike I've had since I was a bout 10. I was researching it on the internet when I found all these comments about it. I first got interested just by going to spin class. I've had my bike for a year and it has been great exercise and I love riding it by the lake! All of these comments have just confirmed my opinions. I was totally scared and intimidated to go into a bike shop just to buy some clipless pedals and shoes. I know nothing about bikes!!! I didn't even understand what they were saying to me! For once I wanted a man to talk to me like I was a child that knew nothing when I went in the store! I left with no more knowledge than I had entered the store with, but I got some shoes and pedals! They were kind enough to tell me to bring the bike up and they would help me with the pedals. Although, I was so intimidated and knew I had a crappy bike that I just figured out how to do it by myself. I only ride for recreation so my longest distance to ever ride was 25 miles. I've never had problems with the bike. I even rode up and down some pretty good hills.I can tell it's not the best quality of bike, but it's not that hard to ride. And after my childhood bikes, I actually thought it was amazingly easy to ride. I had never ridden a road bike before. So, now I see there is a whole other world of riding out there, that I just can't afford! I sure was proud of my bike, but I don't think I'll be joining any groups to ride with if they are just going to put down my bike. And I don't know anyone else who rides, so I may just be stuck in my beginner stage of riding forever. It's just so embarrassing having people look at you like you are totally incompetent when you just want someone to help you learn!!!! So reading these comments has kind of deterred my ambitions of someday being able to ride competitively. Hey what will I ever do with a bike from WalMart! I'm only a teacher. I can't afford hundreds of dollars on my hobbies, much less thousands!


----------



## B15serv

Dave M. I noticed that you said that you often pass "fit" people on much better bikes. Did it ever dawn on you that you have no idea what these people have done that day? When local guys see me coming down the road I might be just getting warmed up after a half mile...... I also might have great legs that day and already be warmed up...... in addition I may be on mile 105 and headed home.
What I think alot of people are trying to get through here is that for the same amount of money you can hit up ebay and get a better quality bike. Or head to Bikesdirect.com and spend $300ish and you'll have a heck of alot more bike. This way you can have a good bike and also stray from supporting walmart. I dont know about you but the recipient of the largest single incident fine in the history of the EPA will not be getting any of my money. I dont care if its $0.13 less than target. If you want to ride you should be wanting to support a company that supports the sport. 
Also whats with everybody yapping about multiple larger companies all having their frames made in the same country?? Or by the same company?? Do you all just picture China being one large factory with one manager and one set of employees? I know that bikesdirect loves to drop names of bigger companies that are manuf'd by the same people that they are. But you do realize that GM makes both the Cadillac CTS-V as well as the Chevy Aveo? Right? The factory will produce the product to the spec that their customer pays for and theyll use the materials that the company desires. This doesnt imply a universal result. It probably does speak for the quality control but even that isnt for sure. You think the new hires are getting put on the line that the Treks are made on? No way, thats too big a contract for the factory to mess with. They let the noobs warm up on something with a smaller name. 
BTW, Twade if youre a teacher you should come get a job in the schools by me. These morons are robbing the taxpayers and still cry for more every year. $130,000/yr for an 8th grade science teacher? Its just sad.


----------



## threebikes

A gMc bicycle?
Does the name Vega mean anything to you?


----------



## canthidefromme

B15serv said:


> Dave M. I noticed that you said that you often pass "fit" people on much better bikes. Did it ever dawn on you that you have no idea what these people have done that day? When local guys see me coming down the road I might be just getting warmed up after a half mile...... I also might have great legs that day and already be warmed up...... in addition I may be on mile 105 and headed home.
> What I think alot of people are trying to get through here is that for the same amount of money you can hit up ebay and get a better quality bike. Or head to Bikesdirect.com and spend $300ish and you'll have a heck of alot more bike. This way you can have a good bike and also stray from supporting walmart. I dont know about you but the recipient of the largest single incident fine in the history of the EPA will not be getting any of my money. I dont care if its $0.13 less than target. If you want to ride you should be wanting to support a company that supports the sport.
> Also whats with everybody yapping about multiple larger companies all having their frames made in the same country?? Or by the same company?? Do you all just picture China being one large factory with one manager and one set of employees? I know that bikesdirect loves to drop names of bigger companies that are manuf'd by the same people that they are. But you do realize that GM makes both the Cadillac CTS-V as well as the Chevy Aveo? Right? The factory will produce the product to the spec that their customer pays for and theyll use the materials that the company desires. This doesnt imply a universal result. It probably does speak for the quality control but even that isnt for sure. You think the new hires are getting put on the line that the Treks are made on? No way, thats too big a contract for the factory to mess with. They let the noobs warm up on something with a smaller name.
> BTW, Twade if youre a teacher you should come get a job in the schools by me. These morons are robbing the taxpayers and still cry for more every year. $130,000/yr for an 8th grade science teacher? Its just sad.


You try teaching 8th grade science!


----------



## SwiftSolo

MikeBiker said:


> Is the frame titanium for carbon fiber?


If you want the high modulus carbone frame it'll run you another $12.99. (and no, I did not mispell carbone). The Titanal model is $7.99 more (that's pronounced Tit-anal)


----------



## covenant

Twade said:


> This GMC Denali is my first road bike and only bike I've had since I was a bout 10. Hey what will I ever do with a bike from WalMart!
> I'm only a teacher. I can't afford hundreds of dollars on my hobbies, much less thousands!


The GMC/Cadillac bikes came out in 2005. Your a 14 year old Teacher?


----------



## function

Twade said:


> This GMC Denali is my first road bike and only bike I've had since I was a bout 10. Hey what will I ever do with a bike from WalMart!
> I'm only a teacher. I can't afford hundreds of dollars on my hobbies, much less thousands!





covenant said:


> The GMC/Cadillac bikes came out in 2005. Your a 14 year old Teacher?


*boggle* I do wonder how you came to that conclusion, perhaps you may want to reread the original post.


----------



## Twade

covenant said:
 

> The GMC/Cadillac bikes came out in 2005. Your a 14 year old Teacher?



Sorry that I did not re-read and edit. I am not 14, obviously. I was trying to say it is the first road bike I have ever owned, and the last time I had a bike I was 10 years old. So, it has been nearly 20 years since I've been on a bike and I was amazed at how easy it feels to ride a road bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## covenant

well there you go...


----------



## instanium

canthidefromme said:


> You try teaching 8th grade science!


I'm not a teacher or anything, but I am a High School student still. 8th grade Science was actually easy with the teacher I had. Probably it was just my period that was easy because we didn't have any of those 'ignorant and annoying' students that always talk and get the teacher pissed off. Other then that, I'd say if you have the right set of students to teach with, then it'll be an ease.


----------



## emoney

First things, first; My wife's a teacher and if there's a disctrict pays $130,000 a year, then please forward a link to the application page!!! As to B15's comment; HERE, HERE! You make a lot of good points and hopefully the reader understands that there isn't snobbery here, it's more than that. Too many people are quick to champion the savings of WalMart, however, everyone starts crying (like now) when all the jobs are sent overseas and unemployment hits 10+%. These LBSs employ local folks and feed the local economy. That, coupled with the fact that you're getting a better quality product for just a few more dollars and the logic speaks for itself. Sure, if you try hard enough, you can always find something _cheaper_. 
As a matter of fact, why stop at the GMC Denali @ WalMart. Why not go with the $60.00 MTB and just put road tires on it? Heck, then you'll really be saving money. Let me know, when you get that, and we'll ride together and see if I can keep up.


----------



## msjonker

I just bought the GMC Denali and I have got to say, I'm pretty happy with it so far for the money. Maybe if I had distance in mind, then a more expensive, lighter bike would have been the way to go. But I just want to get exercise and this bike gets the job for a fraction of the cost I would have paid at an LBS.

There are several people that have posted supporting the fact that not everyone wants to drop a load of cash on two wheels and a frame, and I couldn't agree with you more. Keep an open mind. Not everyone needs to fork out thousands of dollars to be happy on a bike.

After having the Denali for 3 days, would I recommend it for someone wanting a road bike for cheap? Definitely.


----------



## instanium

msjonker said:


> I just bought the GMC Denali and I have got to say, I'm pretty happy with it so far for the money. Maybe if I had distance in mind, then a more expensive, lighter bike would have been the way to go. But I just want to get exercise and this bike gets the job for a fraction of the cost I would have paid at an LBS.
> 
> There are several people that have posted supporting the fact that not everyone wants to drop a load of cash on two wheels and a frame, and I couldn't agree with you more. Keep an open mind. Not everyone needs to fork out thousands of dollars to be happy on a bike.
> 
> After having the Denali for 3 days, would I recommend it for someone wanting a road bike for cheap? Definitely.


I would agree with you also! 

I had a cheap Vertical mountain bike that I bought from Walmart a few years back. I recently got tired of riding my Haro because I commute and ride around for 2 miles or more and it gets really tiring riding it. So I decided to rebuild my Vertical mountain bike that was sitting on the side of my house for years. 

All I needed to do was clean it up, re-grease wheels and bottom bracket, adjust brakes, re-lube cables + housing, and I was on my way again with a bike that had been collecting dusts for a few years. 

Just because it's a department store bike, doesn't mean that it's not a bike you can't ride for a long long time (and CigTech has proved so). Sure it needs more maintenance then those $$$$ bikes do, but when you're maintaining your bike, it's fun. You get to experience how to fix your bike and all. Plus, now that almost everything is on the web, you can just type in some problems with your bike (such as How to overhaul a threaded headset), and a site with instructions on how to do so will pop up in just a few seconds.

Anyways, what I want department store bikes to have is an actual rear derailleur hanger... for road bikes like the GMC Denali. I saw someone on YouTube with the '07 version of this bike and it had the hanger, but I don't know about the other versions...


----------



## Retrowater

*Dude*

Don't be such a bike snob! This is a complete bike for less then $150.00 (less then some premium wheels). Yeah its heavy, and has some strange components, but I bet I could still kick your arse riding that POS.


----------



## CleavesF

We need like an officially sponsored GMC Criterium. 

That would be so awesome to watch it's not even funny. 

You know what, I should buy this GMC and replace all the crap on it with like Super Record 11... and then I should bring in into a LBS to see their reaction as I ask stupid questions like how to change a flat.


----------



## instanium

CleavesF said:


> We need like an officially sponsored GMC Criterium.
> 
> That would be so awesome to watch it's not even funny.
> 
> You know what, I should buy this GMC and replace all the crap on it with like Super Record 11... and then I should bring in into a LBS to see their reaction as I ask stupid questions like how to change a flat.


Instead of sitting on your ass and replying to this thread, you should go buy that bike. Seeing that $150 wouldn't be much to you anyways. To others, it's a hell of a lot of money.


----------



## nealric

> Seeing that $150 wouldn't be much to you anyways. To others, it's a hell of a lot of money.



It's just a matter of priorities. A lot of people who think a $1,000 bike is absurd have a $1,000 TV in their living room. Anybody making at least $1,000 a year over the poverty line could own a decent bike if they were willing to sacrifice other things for it.


----------



## kthung

Does anyone think it would be better to spend the $141 on this than on a good condition vintage steel road bike with decent components?


----------



## Jesse D Smith

instanium said:


> Instead of sitting on your ass and replying to this thread, you should go buy that bike. Seeing that $150 wouldn't be much to you anyways. To others, it's a hell of a lot of money.


I thought about buying one, but I decided to sit on my ass and find another four-year-old thread to dredge up and add nothing constructive to.


----------



## tihsepa

kthung said:


> Does anyone think it would be better to spend the $141 on this than on a good condition vintage steel road bike with decent components?


__no__


----------



## EMB145 Driver

Jesse D Smith said:


> I thought about buying one, but I decided to sit on my ass and find another four-year-old thread to dredge up and add nothing constructive to.


Summed up my thoughts, exactly.


----------



## pure_energy

Hello,

I just exercising again after a looong time away from doing any kind of physical activity. I guess when you hit ur mid 30's one starts to feel some need for improvement. lol

I took up swimming as my main cadio exercise as I find it quite fun and relaxing. A few weeks ago I ran across a sprint triathlon which reallt peaked my interest. I guess I associated all triathlong as full ironmans so me training for one never crossed my mind in the least. Well, here I am a couple of months later training for my 1st sprint.  It's been an awesome experience so far.

The bike issue came about really quick. I used to have a Peugeot 12 speed when I was a teen but lost it in Hurrican Katrina. I was going to borrow a Cannondale Mountain Bike from a friend but I would have had to put some road tires on it. I looked around and couldnt find anything used for 200. I just wanted anything to get me started. I did but the Denali and realize that it is a very cheap bike. I bought it in the toy section for God's sake....lol 

I took it out for my 1st spin this morning. I rode 10 miles with an average speed of 16mph. Now this is probably not fast but I havent riden a bike in 18 years so bear with me. The ride was decent. I will look into buying a better bike next year. I figured it would be something decent to give to my son after the race etc.

The thing that bothered me a bit here is all of the arguing about the bike. Some were very snobby and looked down upon such a bike. You know, it reminds me of so many hobbies I have been into. I did a lot of observational astronomy at one point in my life. I had a very nice and large telescope that costed about $3500. Well, I was young and did kind of look down upon the smaller scope as I would chuckle. I can understand some of the comments that were made about the bike being a horrible intro into biking and that it could give a bad impression to someone who might not know about the sport. Well, I can relate that to someone buying a cheap Walmart telescope that has obsurd magnifications listed on the box, horrible tripod and view finders. You couldnt find the moon much less our closest galaxy. But to look through a nice telescope would gain the whole experience and understand astronomy. I guess its the same principle. I can go a step further and tell you about the arguments about the different styles ( refractors vs reflectors and lets not forget about the smith cassagrains). Same thing with ham radio when I did that. Now I am here looking at bikes and it seems to be the same. LOL 

The main point I am trying to make is that the main focus should be on CYCLING and not the components we use. I have to tell you that I really enjoyed my ride this morning, I rode after work (530am) and have to admit it was so refreshing. I cant wait to ride again and realize that a ride on a more expensive bike would have been that much more comfortable. For now this is what I have to use.  

I learned a lot from losing everything I owned in Hurrican Katrina. I no longer worry about what I have and compare to others. Just be happy others are cycling  

Peace to all.


----------



## BigBruce

*The Denali Is A Beautifully Rideable Bike!!*

The LBS-inspired snobbishness here is becoming as putrid as CAT CRAP in our flower bed.

Here are comments about the Denali, written by two experienced, veteran riders, one of whom is actually a bike mechanic at a LBS!! 

*BACKGROUND: *

I've been a bike lover and rider since I was about 2 years old. As I grew, about every other year, my parents kept getting me new wheels, and by age 12, I was riding a British-made 3-Speed with 26' wheels that came from the local Western Auto store.

The real fun began in 1966, when my folks gifted my younger brother and me, a pair of brand-new Raleigh Record 10-speed road bikes. To young riders of 43 years ago, this was a radical change - TEN SPEEDS! The tract where we lived, was a Cul de Sac that climbed at a grade of about 35%. Kind of San Francisco style - and having those additional low gears, made a tremendous difference to us.

Still, Southern California Summers lure anyone with real blood pumping through their veins, down to the beach, and we were no exceptions. During the Summer, we used to ride average fifteen miles round-trip to enjoy a day at the beach. WHAT A LIFE WE HAD! Gradually, we increased the distance of our bike trips, until we were doing 15-20 mile rides from one end of town to the other, then back again. Those Raleighs proved to be incredible value at $69 at the bike shop!

In 1969 I crashed my beautiful Blue Raleigh into a tree, ruining the front wheel, but also bending the front fork back about an INCH. I could see it, and that ruined everything for me. I sold the bike for $25 to our paperboy, and replaced the Raleigh with a Peugeot U08 10-speed at $109, (we were experiencing some inflation in import prices, and Peugeot had historically been $20-$25 higher than Raleigh at the time. I loved riding that Peugeot as much as I had the Raleigh, and kept doing so until 1975 when I met my future wife, concentrated on the future with her, (a big mistake), and gave up enjoying the present. My Peugeot was suspended from the rafters in our garage for the next 20 years, before being brought down, cleaned up, and resold to a Nostalgia junkie, for $100.00.

Over the years since those great days, I managed to maintain my physical trim, and in the late 80's - early 90's did so with much gym activity, and very active participation in raquetball, which I had to abruptly give up, with a raging Carpal Tunnel that came close to permanently disabling me. The problems most Americans are encountering now, I went through in the 1990's, including Chapter 7 bankruptcy, in 1994, in the wake of my divorce. My new wife gave birth to my beautiful son Richard, in May 1994, but for us financially, it has been mighty darned hard-scrabble ever since.

Other things happened which further unsettled our lives, and I gradually sank into a low-intensity Depression, out of feeling that most all my efforts were futile, and all the dreams of my youth, were now crass cartoonish parodies, making me feel progressively more and more ridiculous and out of place. I became more and more sedentary, and my wife's Central American cooking was full of fat, carbs, you-name-it, that my weight and girth both expanded greatly up to recent times.

Having developed on a shoe-string, a small buy-sell business, I again became interested in bicycles and decided that I would have to make radical change in my life, to be likely to see another 10-15 years above the ground. I purchased an early 70's French Jeunet bicycle for $230 shipped, only to find out that it was way too large for me, and I couldn't ride it safely. Two good things came out of that - first, I was able to re-sell the bike locally, for $350 - a nice profit percentages wise, and I heard from a friend, about the incredible liquidation pricing that WalMart was offering on the Kent Denali Road Bike.

*MEETING THE DENALI*

I did as much research on the Net as possible, only to discover that there were TWO highly contrasting views on the Denali bike. There were those who appeared to be more experienced, more confident cyclists, who knew their way around wrenches, screwdrivers, cleaners and lubricants, who could perform minor repair and tuneup jobs on a bike. Then there were those who run for cover if anything requiring a screwdriver or socket wrench is called for.

I found that among the tool-phobic population of cyclists is where you find the greatest concentration of fans of the Local Bike Shop, the LBS. Because they know so little, and suffer mental blockage against learning, their uniquely closed minds, (Think the Jesuits during the Spanish Inquisition) get progressively more closed as the LBS owners add their hyena howls telling the rest of us NOT to buy Target or WalMart bikes, that they are unsafe junk, and implying that THEY, the LBS, will refuse to help out anyone having problems with a bike he purchased at WalMart.

Although the GMC Denali was originally conceived as being sold in bike shops and at GMC dealers, it hasn't worked out that way, and the GMC dealers don't know how to sell bicycles, Heck, they hardly know how to sell 4-wheel vehicles any more. Kent, also makes the Tonino Lamborghini bikes and the Cadillac bikes, which are sold in all manner of outlets, and on-line. To aid with marketing the failing Denali, Kent deftly maneuvered a Non-Exclusive distribution deal with America's leading retailer, WalMart! The bike shown in this review, the MEDIUM 22.5" frame, is perfect for me, at 5'10". They are also offered at a SMALL 20" and LARGE 25" size.

Anyway, there seems to be a crowd of protesters, mainly loyalists of the LBS, where their idea of a beginners entry-level bike, STARTS at $350-$450, which in my opinion, is just a wee bit TOO HIGH to be considered competitive, especially given America's current state of unemployment and economic dysfunction. THESE OVERPRICED BOUTIQUES THAT SELL BIKES, need to really examine their customer base and marketplace realities a little bit more compassionately, and DROP THEIR DAMNED PRICES, or face becoming another extinct dinosaur of a retailer. As long as KMART, TARGET, WALMART, SEARS, Et Al continue to sell Schwinn and equivalent quality bikes at UNDER $300, and UNDER $200, GUESS WHAT?

Choice is becoming less a factor, and REALITY is forcing more and more bike shoppers, to go to the lowest-price discounter, WalMart. This was also the main reason I got very interested in the Kent Denali, at the $139 price at which WalMart is selling them fully assembled with warranty!

I read quite a number of contrary, POSITIVE reviews written by folks who'd purchased their Denali at WalMart, and were still alive to tell the story months and months later! Was it possible that the LBS and their closed-mind lobby MIGHT possibly have OVERSTATED the dangers of buying and (shudder, shudder) riding a WalMart bike?

Here is a verbatim excerpt from one such favorable review, written by a man who had been an aircraft mechanic, auto mechanic, and was semi-retiring into being a full-time BICYCLE MECHANIC!! Now, THIS should be interesting - - - an actual professional Bike Mechanic, giving his review of the Kent Denali Bike, that HE purchased at W-W-W-WalMart, and rode every day, 30 miles round-trip for commuting. This was the closing paragraph of the review:

"Saturday I got hit by a car that forced me head on into a telephone pole at 20 mph. I have a dislocated sholder and bruised knee. The Denali is totaled. The front wheel now touches the down tube, the head tube is cracked and the BB is a wreck. So I have to go pick up a new one soon. Of course the driver took off like a bat out of hell. So I laid in the grass till the pain was managable. Then released the front brake and rode the bike the rest of the way home (about 3 miles.)* I had put 6720 miles on the Denali from Oct of last year to Saturday (a total of about 9 months). Which makes the cost per mile for the Denali $0.0235." *

*CLOSING COMMENTS*

I drove to WalMart out of curiosity, to see if they had a Denali I could examine up close. They did, I was quite well impressed with what I saw, and wheeled the bike up front to check out, and take it home. Due to a hard-to-see flaw in the finish the bike wasn't $139 - WalMart had marked it down to $99, because of a scratch on the Denali decal about 1/2" by 1/2". I almost wanted to laugh out loud, but restrained myself, and didn't feel one moment of guilt. That was on July 26, 2009.

I've ridden the bike 5 times since then, and contrary to those complaining about getting flats because at the factory, Kent couldn't even get the inner tube and tire mounted on the rim properly, I have both tires inflated to the specified pressure, and the tires have performed without complaint for several miles of riding, (and in my horrible physical shape, I weigh close to 260, which is supposed to be the very extreme of what the tires were designed to handle, and so far, NO FLATS!

I LOVE the way this bike rides and handles and just plain FEELS. Shifting is NO PROBLEM. The brakes have performed flawlessly. I have not been anywhere near a Bike Shop to have even a minor tune-up done, and so far, the Denali shows no signs of needing any adjustment anywhere. So far, this WalMart bike is performing at least as well as my Raleigh and Peugeot road bikes did 35-43 years ago when I weighed nearly 100 lbs LESS than I do now.

The Denali gets a 5-Star rating from me, and so does WalMart for the excellent assembly and pre-sale adjustments they did on the Denali bike. Another Denali rider, in the MidWest, stated that he has actually met and spoken with the assemby people at his WalMart, and they are technicians working F/T at a LBS, who are contracted to come to Walmart once weekly to do all assemblies and adjustments needing to be done. It would be interesting to see how many WalMart stores do the assembly this way, vs. those who simply "train" store employees to do it.

Based on my own experiences to date, THE DENALI BIKE PURCHASED ASSEMBLED AT WALMART, IS A TOTAL WINNER, AND I WOULD RECOMMEND THIS BIKE TO ANYONE, UNLESS THAT PERSON IS SO WEALTHY THAT MONEY IS LITERALLY NO OBJECT!

As a biker with several decades experience, and having ridden leading Euro Bikes in my youth, I find NOTHING wrong with the way the Denali rides, handles, feels, or responds to my input. The smear attacks against this bike are motivated out of pure fear on the part of the greedy pig dealers who expect EVERY beginning bicyclist to pony up $400+ on their very first bike - WHAT UTTER CAT CRAP!

The Local bike shop owners better come to terms with today's economic realities, and DEAL WITH THEM CONSTRUCTIVELY, because refusal to adapt to reality is a sure-fire recipe for extinction, and then who's gonna buy your overpriced boutique crap?

Big Bruce


----------



## tihsepa

BigBruce said:


> CAT POO in our flower bed crap?
> 
> Big Bruce


I picked out the best parts.


----------



## EMB145 Driver

BigBruce said:


> Here is a verbatim excerpt from one such favorable review, written by a man who had been an aircraft mechanic, auto mechanic, and was semi-retiring into being a full-time BICYCLE MECHANIC!!
> Big Bruce



I promise not fly any Wal-Mart airplanes.


----------



## tihsepa

Can this die yet?


----------



## covenant

BigBruce said:


> The LBS-inspired snobbishness here is becoming as putrid as CAT POO in our flower bed.
> 
> Here are comments about the Denali, written by two experience, veteran riders, one of whom is actually a bike mechanic at a LBS!!
> 
> *BACKGROUND: *
> 
> I've been a bike lover and rider since I was about 2 years old. As I grew, about every other year, my parents kept getting me new wheels, and by age 12, I was riding a British-made 3-Speed with 26' wheels that came from the local Western Auto store.
> 
> The real fun began in 1966, when my folks gifted my younger brother and me, a pair of brand-new Raleigh Record 10-speed road bikes. To young riders of 43 years ago, this was a radical change - TEN SPEEDS! The tract where we lived, was a Cul de Sac that climbed at a grade of about 35%. Kind of San Francisco style - and having those additional low gears, made a tremendous difference to us.
> 
> Still, Southern California Summers lure anyone with real blood pumping through their veins, down to the beach, and we were no exceptions. During the Summer, we used to ride average fifteen miles round-trip to enjoy a day at the beach. WHAT A LIFE WE HAD! Gradually, we increased the distance of our bike trips, until we were doing 15-20 mile rides from one end of town to the other, then back again. Those Raleighs proved to be incredible value at $69 at the bike shop!
> 
> In 1969 I crashed my beautiful Blue Raleigh into a tree, ruining the front wheel, but also bending the front fork back about an INCH. I could see it, and that ruined everything for me. I sold the bike for $25 to our paperboy, and replaced the Raleigh with a Peugeot U08 10-speed at $109, (we were experiencing some inflation in import prices, and Peugeot had historically been $20-$25 higher than Raleigh at the time. I loved riding that Peugeot as much as I had the Raleigh, and kept doing so until 1975 when I met my future wife, concentrated on the future with her, (a big mistake), and gave up enjoying the present. My Peugeot was suspended from the rafters in our garage for the next 20 years, before being brought down, cleaned up, and resold to a Nostalgia junkie, for $100.00.
> 
> Over the years since those great days, I managed to maintain my physical trim, and in the late 80's - early 90's did so with much gym activity, and very active participation in raquetball, which I had to abruptly give up, with a raging Carpal Tunnel that came close to permanently disabling me. The problems most Americans are encountering now, I went through in the 1990's, including Chapter 7 bankruptcy, in 1994, in the wake of my divorce. My new wife gave birth to my beautiful son Richard, in May 1994, but for us financially, it has been mighty darned hard-scrabble ever since.
> 
> Other things happened which further unsettled our lives, and I gradually sank into a low-intensity Depression, out of feeling that most all my efforts were futile, and all the dreams of my youth, were now crass cartoonish parodies, making me feel progressively more and more ridiculous and out of place. I became more and more sedentary, and my wife's Central American cooking was full of fat, carbs, you-name-it, that my weight and girth both expanded greatly up to recent times.
> 
> Having developed on a shoe-string, a small buy-sell business, I again became interested in bicycles and decided that I would have to make radical change in my life, to be likely to see another 10-15 years above the ground. I purchased an early 70's French Jeunet bicycle for $230 shipped, only to find out that it was way too large for me, and I couldn't ride it safely. Two good things came out of that - first, I was able to re-sell the bike locally, for $350 - a nice profit percentages wise, and I heard from a friend, about the incredible liquidation pricing that WalMart was offering on the Kent Denali Road Bike.
> 
> *MEETING THE DENALI*
> 
> I did as much research on the Net as possible, only to discover that there were TWO highly contrasting views on the Denali bike. There were those who appeared to be more experienced, more confident cyclists, who knew their way around wrenches, screwdrivers, cleaners and lubricants, who could perform minor repair and tuneup jobs on a bike. Then there were those who run for cover if anything requiring a screwdriver or socket wrench is called for.
> 
> I found that among the tool-phobic population of cyclists is where you find the greatest concentration of fans of the Local Bike Shop, the LBS. Because they know so little, and suffer mental blockage against learning, their uniquely closed minds, (Think the Jesuits during the Spanish Inquisition) get progressively more closed as the LBS owners add their hyena howls telling the rest of us NOT to buy Target or WalMart bikes, that they are unsafe junk, and implying that THEY, the LBS, will refuse to help out anyone having problems with a bike he purchased at WalMart.
> 
> Although the GMC Denali was originally conceived as being sold in bike shops and at GMC dealers, it hasn't worked out that way, and the GMC dealers don't know how to sell bicycles, Heck, they hardly know how to sell 4-wheel vehicles any more. Kent, also makes the Tonino Lamborghini bikes and the Cadillac bikes, which are sold in all manner of outlets, and on-line. To aid with marketing the failing Denali, Kent deftly maneuvered a Non-Exclusive distribution deal with America's leading retailer, WalMart! The bike shown in this review, the MEDIUM 22.5" frame, is perfect for me, at 5'10". They are also offered at a SMALL 20" and LARGE 25" size.
> 
> Anyway, there seems to be a crowd of protesters, mainly loyalists of the LBS, where their idea of a beginners entry-level bike, STARTS at $350-$450, which in my opinion, is just a wee bit TOO HIGH to be considered competitive, especially given America's current state of unemployment and economic dysfunction. THESE OVERPRICED BOUTIQUES THAT SELL BIKES, need to really examine their customer base and marketplace realities a little bit more compassionately, and DROP THEIR DAMNED PRICES, or face becoming another extinct dinosaur of a retailer. As long as KMART, TARGET, WALMART, SEARS, Et Al continue to sell Schwinn and equivalent quality bikes at UNDER $300, and UNDER $200, GUESS WHAT?
> 
> Choice is becoming less a factor, and REALITY is forcing more and more bike shoppers, to go to the lowest-price discounter, WalMart. This was also the main reason I got very interested in the Kent Denali, at the $139 price at which WalMart is selling them fully assembled with warranty!
> 
> I read quite a number of contrary, POSITIVE reviews written by folks who'd purchased their Denali at WalMart, and were still alive to tell the story months and months later! Was it possible that the LBS and their closed-mind lobby MIGHT possibly have OVERSTATED the dangers of buying and (shudder, shudder) riding a WalMart bike?
> 
> Here is a verbatim excerpt from one such favorable review, written by a man who had been an aircraft mechanic, auto mechanic, and was semi-retiring into being a full-time BICYCLE MECHANIC!! Now, THIS should be interesting - - - an actual professional Bike Mechanic, giving his review of the Kent Denali Bike, that HE purchased at W-W-W-WalMart, and rode every day, 30 miles round-trip for commuting. This was the closing paragraph of the review:
> 
> "Saturday I got hit by a car that forced me head on into a telephone pole at 20 mph. I have a dislocated sholder and bruised knee. The Denali is totaled. The front wheel now touches the down tube, the head tube is cracked and the BB is a wreck. So I have to go pick up a new one soon. Of course the driver took off like a bat out of hell. So I laid in the grass till the pain was managable. Then released the front brake and rode the bike the rest of the way home (about 3 miles.)* I had put 6720 miles on the Denali from Oct of last year to Saturday (a total of about 9 months). Which makes the cost per mile for the Denali $0.0235." *
> 
> *CLOSING COMMENTS*
> 
> I drove to WalMart out of curiosity, to see if they had a Denali I could examine up close. They did, I was quite well impressed with what I saw, and wheeled the bike up front to check out, and take it home. Due to a hard-to-see flaw in the finish the bike wasn't $139 - WalMart had marked it down to $99, because of a scratch on the Denali decal about 1/2" by 1/2". I almost wanted to laugh out loud, but restrained myself, and didn't feel one moment of guilt. That was on July 26, 2009.
> 
> I've ridden the bike 5 times since then, and contrary to those complaining about getting flats because at the factory, Kent couldn't even get the inner tube and tire mounted on the rim properly, I have both tires inflated to the specified pressure, and the tires have performed without complaint for several miles of riding, (and in my horrible physical shape, I weigh close to 260, which is supposed to be the very extreme of what the tires were designed to handle, and so far, NO FLATS!
> 
> I LOVE the way this bike rides and handles and just plain FEELS. Shifting is NO PROBLEM. The brakes have performed flawlessly. I have not been anywhere near a Bike Shop to have even a minor tune-up done, and so far, the Denali shows no signs of needing any adjustment anywhere. So far, this WalMart bike is performing at least as well as my Raleigh and Peugeot road bikes did 35-43 years ago when I weighed nearly 100 lbs LESS than I do now.
> 
> The Denali gets a 5-Star rating from me, and so does WalMart for the excellent assembly and pre-sale adjustments they did on the Denali bike. Another Denali rider, in the MidWest, stated that he has actually met and spoken with the assemby people at his WalMart, and they are technicians working F/T at a LBS, who are contracted to come to Walmart once weekly to do all assemblies and adjustments needing to be done. It would be interesting to see how many WalMart stores do the assembly this way, vs. those who simply "train" store employees to do it.
> 
> Based on my own experiences to date, THE DENALI BIKE PURCHASED ASSEMBLED AT WALMART, IS A TOTAL WINNER, AND I WOULD RECOMMEND THIS BIKE TO ANYONE, UNLESS THAT PERSON IS SO WEALTHY THAT MONEY IS LITERALLY NO OBJECT!
> 
> As a biker with several decades experience, and having ridden leading Euro Bikes in my youth, I find NOTHING wrong with the way the Denali rides, handles, feels, or responds to my input. The smear attacks against this bike are motivated out of pure fear on the part of the greedy pig dealers who expect EVERY beginning bicyclist to pony up $400+ on their very first bike - WHAT UTTER CAT CRAP!
> 
> The Local bike shop owners better come to terms with today's economic realities, and DEAL WITH THEM CONSTRUCTIVELY, because refusal to adapt to reality is a sure-fire recipe for extinction, and then who's gonna buy your overpriced boutique crap?
> 
> Big Bruce


Tl;DR

Nice guitar btw...a Mustang, right?


----------



## BigBruce

*Guitar ID*

Simple questions with complicated answers.

It is a Squier Jagmaster, same body as Fender Jazzmaster. It is heavily modified with top-of-the-line Fender Stratocaster bridge, Seymour Duncan Jazzmaster Pickups, custom wiring, etc.

This guitar has been my mainstay #1 guitar almost exclusively for all appearances and recording for the last 8 years.

That's a great photo - YOU must have taken it, cause I've never seen it before, and it gives you a reasonably close idea as to the long road I have ahead of me in trying to restore my fitness and trim physique!

BigBruce


----------



## covenant

Ah I see....the Jaguars/Jazzmaster/Jagmaster/and to certain extent: the Toronado are very similar. Was just curious. Fender neck too, very nice.
I own a Toronado and an Epiphone G400, I'm not much of a player though.

I can't take credit for the photo....I saw your same gmc review on some Hub blog and the profile mentioned you were a member of Longboard Ranch. Googled that and found this: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajs-pics/1309613252/
Musical entertainment from the Orange International Street Fair, Orange, CA september 1, 2007..Taken by AJ Stevens...

Stay safe!
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>  var resize_func = function(div) { div = (div || this); var dude = _ge('ViewCollection'); if (div.offsetHeight > 60) { Y.U.Dom.removeClass(dude, 'vcShortDesc'); Y.U.Dom.addClass(dude, 'vcLongDesc'); } else { //if (F.is_safari && Y.U.Dom.hasClass('vcLongDesc')) { if (F.is_safari) { window.location.refresh(); } Y.U.Dom.removeClass(dude, 'vcLongDesc'); Y.U.Dom.addClass(dude, 'vcShortDesc'); } } resize_func(_ge('description_div12076392-72157601833947101')); </SCRIPT>


----------



## terbennett

There is a Denali with Sora shifters. It's called the Denali XL. These are poorly engineered- just like the OP said. My neighbor has one and it works for him but he admits that after a ride on my Felt F55, that the Denali isn't such a great bike. He hasn't had any problemas with it, but it doesn't fit him very well. Now he wants to upgrade and I'm getting him to look at some entry road bikes like the Specialized Allez, Felt F95, Trek 1000 and Giant OCR3. After those, I will take him to Performance bike shop and show him some road bikes with higher component groups for around the same money. This guy has potential to be a dedicated rider. He just needs the right bike to make him want to be one. The Denali isn't cutting it.


----------



## ionlylooklazy

how much of a difference would one truly see between the GMC Denali and say a Trek 1.1


----------



## Ridgetop

Is Trek a good bike?


----------



## mondayC

Ridgetop said:


> Is Trek a good bike?


Yeah, if you're one of those millionaires who can buy $800 bikes.


----------



## CostaKapo

I only want to post on this thread because it might help someone who is trying to make a decision whether or not to buy this bike.

Background info:
I am a 21 year old Division I baseball player. After this year I will more than likely be a professional baseball player, earning my lively hood playing a game that i love. On a different note, I love riding my bike! Doesn't matter which bike it is, since I was a little guy i've always loved riding my bike.

Story:
My apartment is 15 miles away from the main campus of my university.Starting my junior year I started riding my mountain bike (a giant) the 30 mile trip every day to school.

3 months ago I bought the GMC Denali for 130 then for and extra 30 had a bike specialist go rip the thing apart and make it "safe to put on the road."

Of course when i took it in the store the guy gave me a ton of grief about buying such a crappy bike. I said "look pal, I am a college student and i don't exactly have all the money in the world to spend on a road bike"

I got it back and started commuting to school on it and the difference was amazing! I was completing the 15 mile ride in faster than i ever have before.

I also have 2 different areas on the trip where i get over 50mph+ (my school is in the Appalachian mountains) I'm well over 1000 miles on it, this is almost a daily 30 mile trip. I haven't noticed any problems whatsoever.

well thats my background story - 160 bucks for the bike maybe 20+ for the new accessories. Thats all i can afford but it does what i need it to do. (Plus all my teammates and friends at school can't tell the difference between it and the expensive bikes)


----------



## CleavesF

BigBruce said:


> * I had put 6720 miles on the Denali from Oct of last year to Saturday (a total of about 9 months). Which makes the cost per mile for the Denali $0.0235." *
> 
> Big Bruce


So if I get 10000 miles out of my $20 Schwinn does it make it a better bike than the Denali?:cryin:


----------



## CostaKapo

CleavesF said:


> So if I get 10000 miles out of my $20 Schwinn does it make it a better bike than the Denali?:cryin:


Whats your point here?


----------



## BigBruce

This is basically the position I take - Most of the LBS Road Bikes are priced at $500 and over. $500 for an entry-level bicycle STRIKES ME AS LUDICROUS!

In my original posting, I mentioned "Cigtech" the bike mechanic who bought a Kent GMC Denali Road Bike about 3 years ago, put 6,400 miles on it in 10 months, and had to scrap the bike after a car forced him and the bike into a telephone pole at 20 MPH, busting the front fork, and damaging the frame sufficiently to warrant being called a Total Loss. IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE SO FAR IN LBS-INDUCED DENIAL, AS TO DISPUTE THAT GETTING 6400 MILES TROUBLE-FREE USE FROM A $150 BIKE, RIDING AT AN AVERAGE OF ABOUT 20 MPH, IS ONE HELL OF A BARGAIN, AND DEFINITELY AN UNPARALLELLED VALUE FOR THE MONEY??


----------



## BigBruce

*Illogical Logic is how the Boutique Bikers justify being extravagant*



CleavesF said:


> So if I get 10000 miles out of my $20 Schwinn does it make it a better bike than the Denali?:cryin:


Why do those of you so much in denial, have to resort to such dishonest, distorted logic to try to make your feeble point?

I have no doubt that the Schwinns of 20+ years ago, while NOT the lightest weight Road Bikes, were well conceived, well engineered and well constructed. Especially when they were still being made in Japan. Yes a High Quality, Sturdy, Reliable Bike. That really wasn't my point, so your insertion of a reference to Schwinn, is TOTALLY OFF THE WALL IRRELEVANT TO THIS THREAD, and one has to wonder WTF you were even thinking, dancing around like some kind of buffoon, totally avoiding the point made in the original post. Then again, denial is really not a healthy place to be, because it causes one to ignore reality, just like the proverbial ostrich burying it's head, thinking that will help it survive when a predator appears nearby!

Since you want to compare an old Schwinn, at $20 I'll go along with you for laughs, but with the average Japanese Schwinn Le Tour going for $175-$250 these days in roadworthy condition, one you could pick up for $20, would have to need just about EVERYTHING, including new chain, cables, tires, tubes, truing and re-spoking of rims and full stem-to-stern cleaning/lubrication. I'm NOT at all sure that such a specimen even a Schwinn, would make it to the end of the block, therefore, I would refuse to ride the bike without a full overhaul! These days that much work, at your friendly LBS, will require you to add around $125-$150 to the $20 you paid for the bike. This LEVELS the playing field, to make comparisons with the $140.00 Denali, which being brand new and well maintained, will easily hold its own in such a comparison. Let me say I have no kick against the Schwinn bikes, and either bike, in this example, would be quite acceptable to me.

The fact that there are experienced, knowledgeable, vigorous cyclists who have had favorable long-term experience with the Denali bikes, simply goes to support the idea that for the beginning rider on a tight budget, it IS A VIABLE ALTERNATIVE, to spending hundreds and hundreds of dollars. Since I don't give a rat's ass what anyone else thinks, I'm spending the least I can get away with for now. Meantime, with the Denali, I'm expanding my cycling range, as I gradually rebuild my endurance, the power in my leg muscles, and my lung capacity, (40 years of smoking tobacco, does damage that takes time and patience to reverse). 

I'm now up to 10 miles round-trip on a reasonably level course, and though I'm feeling a slight "burn" I'm not pushing it, given that I'm grossly obese, in my mid 50's and coming off decades of abusing my body, and not bothering to maintain my physical fitness. Too much all at once would be courting a coronary, Thanks but No Thanks!  But, in keeping with my plan, I'm progressing toward my goal, of being able 2-3 times a week, to get out and vigorously pedal 15-25 miles. Once I'm there, maintaining that pace, I know the rest of my fitness goals will follow.

In the meantime, as a recreational cyclist, riding 60-120 miles weekly into the mid 1970's, on Peugeot and Raleigh Road Bikes, my 45-day reaction to the Denali is that I LOVE this bike and the way it feels when I'm riding it. It's uncannily reminiscent of the import Road Bikes I was riding in my 20's, and it carries my 270 Lb gargantuan weight with grace and very good maneuverability. The fact that at its $99 purchase price, it resembles $1,000 Road Bikes from the LBS, doesn't hurt, but the MAIN point is, it's providing me a low-cost entree back into serious cycling, and probably in 6 months to a year, I'll move on to a recent second-hand Road Bike in the $250-350 range, something that went for around $750+ when new.

For now, the Denali is doing its job very well. I love a smooth riding bike, and the Denali is proving itself well worth more than it cost me. This bike has liberated me from the sedentary, self-destructive life-style I'd been leading up to recently, and no matter what ANYONE has to say, THAT IS A DAMNED GOOD THING, in my opinion and the opinions of my kids who want me to be around for a while. Measured against that, YOUR opinion ain't worth cat-crap to me. Having established that this form of exercise is viable for me, sooner or later, when I'm good and ready, I'll spring for a lower-mid Trek, or Canondale, or maybe Motobecane. The Denali will go to one of my sons, because if it's safe and dependable with ME riding it, it'll be a great road bike for anyone. 

Plus, I enjoy the irony of riding a bike named after a gas-guzzling SUV!


----------



## CleavesF

BigBruce said:


> Why do those of you so much in denial, have to resort to such dishonest, distorted logic to try to make your feeble point?


Dishonest? Distorted logic?

You realize the only point I was making was to use the same logic as *YOU*, to show you that calculating a bike's value in terms of miles per cost completely irrelevant. 

This is because a Pro/Cat 1/Elite rider might say... put hours on the bike each day on their $10000 machine, which, if you did a similar calculation would turn out to be quite cheap.

I'm saying this "math" or whatever it was supposed to be is not a a good way to argue your point that the Denali is a good bike. That is all. 

If you can't see the flaw in that *ONE, ONE POINT* you made, then why even argue if you can't even see your flaw in logic?

EDIT: In addition, I highly doubt you are averaging 20 MPH all the time on your Denali. Most people have to put a really hard effort to do that, even on 15 lbs bikes with "aero" stuff on it. Ask the Ironmen/Women who do that 112 miles at Kona what they average...


----------



## old_fuji

i had the chance to look at one of these last night at walmart. didn't have a chance to test ride it, but i did give it a good look-over. first impression was how heavy the bike was. we're talking on par with an all-steel boom bike. second thing i noticed was how out of place the twist-shifters seemed. third funny thing i noticed was the bar tape...one side was shorter than the other, and all of it felt like it had cables run underneath it...even the part that didn't have cables underneath it.

my conclusion? well, like i said, i didn't actually ride it, but it seemed to me like it was on par with a 70's or 80's boom bike...not the best quality ever, but it gets the job done. like bigbruce said, you can plunk down $140 on this bike, or you can plunk down $140 on fixing up a boom bike...for some people, $140 on the good-to-go GMC bike is the best option; if they don't have time/tools to fix up a bike, or if they want something that's ready to rock right away.


----------



## David Loving

Appropriate for the GM brand.


----------



## BigBruce

*More Casuistry And Inappropriate Argument From A Bike Snob*



CleavesF said:


> Dishonest? Distorted logic?
> 
> 1. I'm saying this "math" or whatever it was supposed to be is not a a good way to argue your point that the Denali is a good bike. That is all.
> 
> 2. If you can't see the flaw in that *ONE, ONE POINT* you made, then why even argue if you can't even see your flaw in logic?
> 
> 3. EDIT: In addition, I highly doubt you are averaging 20 MPH all the time on your Denali.
> 
> 
> Let's see now. Item 3 first: Your perception is SO distorted, it MUST be drugs! Where the Hell did I say ANYTHING about me riding at ANY PARTICULAR SPEED? WHERE????? I posted a response to a whole litterbox full of typical LBS-inspired negativity directed against the GMC-Denali Road bike that I've been thoroughly enjoying now for several weeks. Contained in this posting, and VERY PLAINLY IDENTIFIED AS SUCH, was the 3rd party account of "cigtech" a recent entrant to the world of professional bike tech's, and his comments, as a serious, avid long-distance, commuting cyclist. Although he told me OUTSIDE THIS FORUM that 20MPH was kinda his average speed, I MADE NO MENTION OF THIS ON ANY POSTING HERE! I'm working to keep myself in decent enough shape to survive the next 5 years - You won't hear ME making ANY claims regarding the speed of my cycling! You are making additional inappropriate and misdirected comments, sir. YOU'RE MAKING IT UP AS YOU GO ALONG! You challenge me most unfairly when you INVENT AND THEN INSERT words into my mouth! JUST EXACTLY WHERE IN THE POSTING DID YOU FIND THIS CLAIM? I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO KNOW!! RABID bike snob can't get even the most basic facts straight!! It IS hallucinogenic drugs, isn't it? This can't be your normal state of equilibrium for God's sake!! Maybe time for an EEG??
> 
> Now for Item 1: The bike snobs, and you, sir, most definitely are ONE, rail on and on ad nauseum (like some kind of fundamentalist MANTRA) against the affordable Denali bike. You've NEVER gotten close enough to ride one, in fact, it wouldn't surprise me to hear that YOU'VE NEVER BEEN WITHIN A MILE OF AN ACTUAL GMC DENALI BIKE! YOU HAVEN'T, HAVE YOU?? BUT THAT HASN'T STOPPED YOU FROM JUDGING AND CONDEMNING THE DENALI BIKE, JUST THE SAME!!! YOU HORSE-CRAP SPEWING BLOWHARD!!! What putrefaction there must be between your ears! This is a sure sign of advanced mental decay.
> 
> It seems every time you see someone riding one, or even just hear of such a "travesty" you start foaming at the mouth. The history books say this is how the Puritan's were, that they were such miserable souls, they couldn't find peace just thinking that somewhere on this Earth, someone was enjoying himself!! A vicious, hateful kind of attitude, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Your argument was that NO Denali bike should be allowed on the road. No one should own or ride one. That seems to be the basic position that you stubbornly and blindly argue in the face of considerable contrary fact and knowledgeable commentary from several other riders. Even with the FACTS glaring at you eye-to-eye, that a number of serious riders, (Whose opinions on this are every bit as valid, or more so than yours, *BECAUSE THEY ARE SPEAKING FROM ACTUAL EXPERIENCE, (while you sir, have only hearsay and personal prejudice supporting your position)*, have rated the Denali a safe, roadworthy bike that will go a substantial distance without problem or incident - you are still trying to weasel your way out by denying that the bike's repeatedly vouched-for VALUE, and owner-loyalty indicates anything positive. That, sir, is Hogwash. YOUR POSITION IS COMPLETE, UTTER HORSE-CRAP! HOW DO YOU ENDURE THE STENCH OF EQUINE ANUS RIGHT UNDER YOUR NOSE?
> 
> You bike snobs are so eager to condemn the Denali and those who ride them, in the absence of ANY direct experience, just going on biased 2nd or 3rd hand information you saw or heard at the LBS. You would never be allowed to appear as a witness in any court in the land - Your testimony based on this level of information would be INADMISSABLE. Although several very positive points were made about the Denali bike, you attack me on ONE of them, the bike's documented accumulation of road miles, for a former owner, as though that ONE ATTACK will render the entirety of my posted comments, INVALID somehow?
> 
> YOU ARE SO FAR IN DENIAL THAT YOU'RE BECOMING DELUSIONAL, AND LOSING ALL CONNECTION WITH LOGIC AND REALITY.
> 
> WHAT I AM SAYING TO YOUR DEAF "IN-DENIALVILLE" EARS IS: A bike that delivers 6700 miles in 9 months of riding, *WHILE RECEIVING High Passing Marks] from a very vigorous, EXPERIENCED rider* who is NOT being at all gentle with it, *WHO ALSO COMMENTS* that it is very comfortable, easy to ride fast, with a smooth ride, that can be purchased for under $150, THIS is a bike that should be viewed as a viable alternative, an acceptable bike for those who want to get into cycling, but cannot budget the $400-$500 they would have to spend at a LBS!! * (And several others have posted similar positive comments on this very forum, which you have chosen to conveniently ignore.)* Who cares what YOUR preference would be? But, for many people less affluent than you, the Denali IS A VALID ALTERNATIVE. And it is ASININE AND DESPICABLE to the Nth Degree for YOU to look down your nose at such people. Who ever appointed YOU to judge others based on their billfolds being less FAT than yours? Why don't you move to Newport/Irvine and take your obnoxious, arrogant snobbishness with you? You'll enjoy lots of like-minded company!
> 
> If you still see a fatal flaw in any major premise of my posting, YOU ARE THE ONE WHO'S GOT A PROBLEM, AND I DON'T HAVE THE PROFESSIONAL CREDENTIALS TO HELP YOU WITH IT.
> 
> You keep displaying a snob's list of 4 bikes, that I presume you own. How nice!! Wouldn't it be a much more beautiful world, if everyone who wanted, could afford to own any TWO of the FOUR! But that's not reality, is it?.
> 
> You could also own the Taj Mahal and the Pyramids at Giza, and your assumptive, biased REFUSAL to keep an open mind will still stink on ice. There is an old saying that one of my High School teachers used to repeat - Without having done your own direct research to develop your OWN direct knowledge in a particular area - YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO SPEAK.
> 
> To continue to argue against those WITH the cycling experience to know what the Hell they're talking about, who also have direct, HANDS-ON experience SPECIFIC TO the Denali Road Bike, a bike YOU have never even touched with your hands, or been within even a mile of, is to display to the world, that your intellectual ethics allow you to swear to anything at your whim, and thus you cannot be taken seriously, as your arguments are only extensions of your personal prejudices, with absolutely NO objective proof to back them up.


----------



## terbennett

mondayC said:


> Yeah, if you're one of those millionaires who can buy $800 bikes.


I wonder what kind of car you drive. Would you be willing to share with us? $800 for a quality road bike is only a lot to those who don't have any commited interest in a sport. Sure in general that's a bit of money but compared to what else is out there, it's rather inexpensive. Look at athe price of a car. Do you think that $12,000 is inexpensive for a car? $12,000 is a lot of money but that's inexpensive for a new car. My van is worth less than one of my bikes and I'm nowhere near being rich. I love cycling and I have a very reliable vehicle that maybe older but it is reliable. For all the whiners out there, $800 is not a lot for a quality bike. If you were to take the components on that bike, you will see that it's a value. The drive train is easily 2/3 the amount you're buying the bike for. That's part of buying a bike with quality components. Sure they are entry-level, but they are high quality and they bike will fit you when you leave the LBS. Try that with a crappy department store bike. When problems occur, you will either do it yourself or run to an LBS. The department store you bought the bike from can't help you and don't want to. Sounds like the $800 bike is the better deal. BTW, I drive a 1992 Previa that's worth about $2500.


----------



## BigBruce

I don't mind sharing at all. My car, which will probably get replaced sometime in the next year, is a 1985 Volvo. I also own a restored 57 Chevy custom Street-Rod, but am selling it since I hardly ever drive it, being paranoid about something happening to it. While I sorta understand where you're coming from, this is the kind of argument I have no tolerance for:

The "X" is a P.O.S. It's a P.O.S. because the LBS people say it is. They say it's unsafe and uncomfortable. No, I've never been within 100 yards of an "X", never touched one, never tried to sit on the saddle, never so much as rode one around the block. I DON'T NEED TO!!! Being told by my friends, reading an unfriendly review, THAT'S ALL I NEED TO KNOW!

No! don't force me to read about active cyclists or bike mechanics who actually own and ride an "X" That's BLASPHEMY AGAINST THE EXPERTS WHO SAY IT HAS TO BE A "Y" OR A "Z", or the rider is sub-human!.

No, I would refuse to ride one even if you put it right in front of me right now. I know all I need to know to spread all manner of negativity and defamatory remarks without having ANY direct experience or knowledge about an "X". And don't even try to convince me of a possibility I might be wrong! SACRELIGE! SACRELIGE!

Anyone who claims to be an active experienced cyclist, who claims to like the "X" must be getting paid by Kent or by WalMart to lie for them. That's the only way they could say the positive things they're saying. That's it!!! The positive reviews are either lies or the ravings of totally incompetent boobs! That's it! They're only saying good things about "X" because they don't know any better. 

Well, it there was a law that "X" couldn't be sold here legally, that would shut them up wouldn't it? And the rest of us, the chosen elite won't have to be bothered knowing these impure "X" bikes are blasphemously being ridden around on THE SAME STREETS as our $800 Boutique Bikes!! AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!

Either that or they just don't know a P.O.S. from a decent bike. If they can't demonstrate their committment by spending over $500 for a "Y" or a "Z" they shouldn't be allowed to by an unsafe, junky "X" for only $140.00 - That's just plain wrong!

And on and on and on they go - the bike snobs and elitists. Maybe you have your priorities lined up in a fashion you're comfortable with and can sustain. Not everyone is so fortunate! In America in 2009 there are more and more unfortunate folks out of work, or working for a damn sight lower income than they were a couple of years ago, or homeless, foreclosed out of homes where the payments escalated faster than their income could. In the America I live in, it is now a majority who find the prospect of spending $800 on a bicycle, extravagant to the point of being unconscionably irresponsible to their families. I guess, to show their committment to serious cycling, they'll just have to do without a bike entirely until they have the $800. Right?

Meanwhile, here are verbatim excerpts from recent reviews of Denali bikes purchased at Wal Mart: 

From 8-15-09: It's fast, fun, and looks great. I suggest taking off all of the stickers including the GMC logo on the front. The bike looks great without them. My local bike shop said for the price this was a very good bike.

From 8-15-09: 
I use to race bikes (many years ago) and I hope that road bikes make a comeback. This is how it will happen. Walmart has made a great entry bike. I put 23cm tires on it, clipless pedals and I was ready to go. I have about 2000 miles on this bike and it is holding up well. Yeah, some component adjustments but all is well. This is a 1,000 dollar bike 15 years ago. Enjoy.

From 8-12-09:
I put the bike together myself. After adjusting the geartrain and the brakes, adding a second water bottle cage, as well as a Schwinn computer (also from Walmart for only $9.99) and a mini pump, my bike is set.

The gears work fine, but do require adjusting. Do not try to change from 1st to 7th all at once or the chain may come off. One or two gears at a time and I have no problems.

The brakes work great for a road bike. They required a fair amount of adjustment, but they do work just fine. The tires that came on my bike are 700x32c Kenda Kwest tires. They are too big for serious speed, but seem to be working just fine. They are rated for 85psi, but I run them at 100psi with no problems.

Overall I like this bike quite a bit. It is faster than my older Bianchi 12 speed, and would be noticeably faster with 700x25c tires. I would recommend this bike.


The preponderance of 237 reviews, 192 to be exact, were either 4 or 5 star reviews. Most of the reviews appeared to have been submitted after a couple of months of owning and using the bikes. The age-groups were mainly adults, from late 20's to mid 50's.

The main thing with which I take issue with the bike snobs, is that most of the buyers of Denali bikes at WalMart, see the bike as an entry-level, intro, to allow them to get their feet wet, without a major financial investment. Most of these people, especially the younger ones, viewed the Denali as a nice, but temporary FIRST bike, so it would appear that to many of these folks, the Trek or Canondale lies in their future once they've decided that they want to get more serious about their cycling.

I have other priorities also, like paying the rent and utility bills and keeping my re-sale business afloat. When I feel ready, I'll buy a second-hand bike that originally sold for around $800, but at a depreciated used price, like $250-300. I enjoy bicycling and want to continue. Right now, I love my Denali, and am enjoying the bike. I'm sure I'll get as much or more use and enjoyment from a little better quality bike, but I consider myself to be the anti-snob, and I'll never get crazy, spending a dime more than I have to, to have a well-functioning, smooth-operating bike.


----------



## covenant




----------



## tihsepa

BigBruce. Buy the DAMN GMC! Every post you have here has been on this bike. I dont care what kind of bike you ride. I ride a cheep ass Surly also. I love it. It was a deal at 900.00. 

Is this thread ever going to die?


----------



## BigBruce

Why are you begging for this thread to end, when you couldn't pay even the most minimal attention? I stated at least twice that I purchased a Denali bike about 6 weeks ago, for $99 at WalMart, Thanks, but I didn't need anyone else's encouragement to do it. Seeing the bike up close was enough for me to appreciate VALUE way above the price.

What's sauce for the goose is also sauce for the gander, and I would invert and ask the same question as you did. Why all this negativity and downright libellous slamming of a product that 99% of these blue-nose, tight-ass snobs have never even been within 100 yards distance of??? Why don't THEY shut the F up and allow this thread to die a dignified, natural death?


----------



## K&K_Dad

o snap


----------



## BigBruce

That line of thinking will hold water most of the time, but perhaps not so much in this case.

I know a bit of the history of the Denali, Yukon bikes, and when they were first introduced about 5 years ago, they were priced close to $300.00. The bikes were not well received in the market at $300, and have travelled a long downward journey to the $140-175 range where they've more or less settled over the last couple of years. In these couple of years, the price has moved down, but the specs haven't changed. For $140 at Wal Mart, the buyer of the GMC Denali is getting a bike that was spec'ed to be squarely in the $300 territory, what most of the snobs acknowledge to be entry-level.


----------



## BigBruce

*Quite Right!!*

o snap
__________________
If you're reading this, you're not riding enough. 

This should have occurred to me also!!


----------



## tihsepa

BigBruce said:


> o snap
> __________________
> If you're reading this, you're not riding enough.
> 
> This should have occurred to me also!!


Hey! you have 10 posts now. Find a new thread.


----------



## BigBruce

Quote: from A from II: 
"Hey! you have 10 posts now. Find a new thread."


Uh, excuse me - I was not aware of any rule or law of this Forum, regulating how long a thread can be, and as long as other members continue to direct comments, responses, and posts at me, I will feel that the correct thing to do is acknowledge them and if a response is called for, to provide one, since I wasn't put here to measure up, (or down) to your standards.

Like most people, I do not take kindly to being commanded by someone NOT in a position of authority, to do something or another. As long as others communicate with me, I will continue to communicate back. If you don't have something germane to contribute to the on-going discussion, kindly get lost, pal.

Finally, it is maximally rude to address another person as "HEY!" Get rid of the domineering attitude - The world is f--ked up more than enough already without uncouth bullies like you adding to it.


----------



## Germany_chris

I agree..threaded is easier to adjust...and what is the point of fewer spokes...to save weight?? Somthing then needs to be built heavier I prefer more spoke anyday..


----------



## tihsepa

BigBruce said:


> Quote: from A from II:
> "Hey! you have 10 posts now. Find a new thread."
> 
> 
> Uh, excuse me - I was not aware of any rule or law of this Forum, regulating how long a thread can be, and as long as other members continue to direct comments, responses, and posts at me, I will feel that the correct thing to do is acknowledge them and if a response is called for, to provide one, since I wasn't put here to measure up, (or down) to your standards.
> 
> Like most people, I do not take kindly to being commanded by someone NOT in a position of authority, to do something or another. As long as others communicate with me, I will continue to communicate back. If you don't have something germane to contribute to the on-going discussion, kindly get lost, pal.
> 
> Finally, it is maximally rude to address another person as "HEY!" Get rid of the domineering attitude - The world is f--ked up more than enough already without uncouth bullies like you adding to it.


Hey BigBruce! relax there big fella. You can take the title of RBR resident authority on junk bikes. I wont fight you for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mondayC

terbennett said:


> I wonder what kind of car you drive. Would you be willing to share with us? $800 for a quality road bike is only a lot to those who don't have any commited interest in a sport. Sure in general that's a bit of money but compared to what else is out there, it's rather inexpensive. Look at athe price of a car. Do you think that $12,000 is inexpensive for a car? $12,000 is a lot of money but that's inexpensive for a new car. My van is worth less than one of my bikes and I'm nowhere near being rich. I love cycling and I have a very reliable vehicle that maybe older but it is reliable. For all the whiners out there, $800 is not a lot for a quality bike. If you were to take the components on that bike, you will see that it's a value. The drive train is easily 2/3 the amount you're buying the bike for. That's part of buying a bike with quality components. Sure they are entry-level, but they are high quality and they bike will fit you when you leave the LBS. Try that with a crappy department store bike. When problems occur, you will either do it yourself or run to an LBS. The department store you bought the bike from can't help you and don't want to. Sounds like the $800 bike is the better deal. BTW, I drive a 1992 Previa that's worth about $2500.


I was just making a sarcastic remark to a sarcastic post. Agree completely about an $800 bike from the LBS being entirely worth it in the long run. 
And I drive a 1997 Nissan Sentra and $12,000 is more than I'd pay for a car.


----------



## CleavesF

BigBruce said:


> Your argument was that NO Denali bike should be allowed on the road. No one should own or ride one. That seems to be the basic position that you stubbornly and blindly argue in the face of considerable contrary fact and knowledgeable commentary from several other riders.


BigBruce, I understand you're on a "roll" on your posts of *blind rage*... but errr... why are you putting words into my mouth? I never said Denalis should not be used as bikes. I mean if I did, I'd like you to point it out. 

Please also realize I'm barely reading any of the stuff you're actually typing. I just skim to see if there's something I can respond to validate the epicness of this thread. This is because much like talking to a person who buys $300 jeans, you will never be able to convince them $300 jeans is no better than $10 jeans. But alas, let us continue the eternal verbal combat of bicycles.


----------



## Germany_chris

uuhhh my commuter was free..i bought a $10 bontrager select handle bar for it..so I have a $10 bike..if you do not count the labor I put into it..


----------



## BigBruce

See, you Fricking SNOBS simply REFUSE, (don't you?) to give all the testimony and favorable reviews ANY weight or credibility at all. Talk about closed minds that cannot be reasoned with!!!

A bike that meets all the definitions that have already been posted in this thread, BY RIDERS WHO HAVE ACTUALLY BOTHERED TO GET ON AND RIDE THEM, is by definition, the very opposite of JUNK.

You think you can jeer, ridicule, make fun of, and wear ME out, not to mention the others that have defended the Denali here?

THINK AGAIN *******S! This is ONE argument I refuse to concede to such Horse-
**** spewing Horses Asses as the mentally and morally deficient snobs who will attack and condemn with NOT A SHRED OF DIRECT KNOWLEDGE, OR OBJECTIVELY OBTAINED evidence to support their LAME-ASS ATTACKS.

The Denali is not a fine thoroughbred Italian 16-Lb racer. It's NOT trying to be. For the people in the marketplace for an entry-level bike, the thoroughbred would be a TRAGICALLY WRONG choice. Get it through your incredibly DENSE skulls that NO-ONE, Me included, says that anyone in YOUR crowd, should choose bikes that are one scrap different than the ones to which you have historically gravitated! With such thick bone-heads, it's really oxymoronic for you to wear helmets!

All I've been saying, that seems to escape your limited ability to grasp concepts, leave the Denali riders to enjoy their entry-level bikes. Stop with your compulsive, snide, judgmental condemnation of something NONE of you have even been within STOP WITH YOUR COMPULSIVE, SNIDE, JUDGMENTAL BEHAVIOR, AND ACKNOWLEDGE THAT THIS BIKE DESERVES A BETTER RAP THAN YOU SNOB-ASS ELITIST LOT HAVE BEEN WILLING TO GIVE IT.


----------



## slowrider

I brought my denali used from a co-worker for 35 dollars last October. The bike had less than 200 miles on it, but it needed some work. With a few used parts, new brake line, gears adjusted by LBS, this bike is a good commuter. I changed the drop bar to a riser bar because this bike is a hybrid. Those MTB shifters came in handy. The best thing is the 700x35 michelin twin city tires I put on this bike. I have over 1,500 miles on it so far with no flats. In it's original form this bike was unsafe. My total is 80 dollars, that includes the price I paid, 2 tires, and a trip to my LBS.


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*



BigBruce said:


> See, you Fricking SNOBS simply REFUSE, (don't you?) to give all the testimony and favorable reviews ANY weight or credibility at all. Talk about closed minds that cannot be reasoned with!!!
> 
> A bike that meets all the definitions that have already been posted in this thread, BY RIDERS WHO HAVE ACTUALLY BOTHERED TO GET ON AND RIDE THEM, is by definition, the very opposite of JUNK.
> 
> You think you can jeer, ridicule, make fun of, and wear ME out, not to mention the others that have defended the Denali here?
> 
> THINK AGAIN *******S! This is ONE argument I refuse to concede to such Horse-
> **** spewing Horses Asses as the mentally and morally deficient snobs who will attack and condemn with NOT A SHRED OF DIRECT KNOWLEDGE, OR OBJECTIVELY OBTAINED evidence to support their LAME-ASS ATTACKS.
> 
> The Denali is not a fine thoroughbred Italian 16-Lb racer. It's NOT trying to be. For the people in the marketplace for an entry-level bike, the thoroughbred would be a TRAGICALLY WRONG choice. Get it through your incredibly DENSE skulls that NO-ONE, Me included, says that anyone in YOUR crowd, should choose bikes that are one scrap different than the ones to which you have historically gravitated! With such thick bone-heads, it's really oxymoronic for you to wear helmets!
> 
> All I've been saying, that seems to escape your limited ability to grasp concepts, leave the Denali riders to enjoy their entry-level bikes. Stop with your compulsive, snide, judgmental condemnation of something NONE of you have even been within STOP WITH YOUR COMPULSIVE, SNIDE, JUDGMENTAL BEHAVIOR, AND ACKNOWLEDGE THAT THIS BIKE DESERVES A BETTER RAP THAN YOU SNOB-ASS ELITIST LOT HAVE BEEN WILLING TO GIVE IT.


Enjoy your four day posting vacation.


----------

